# Buffie, Fatlane, and Friends! v2



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

Starting a new thread so the lag isn't too bad.

The last thread, and post, is here.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2007)

The thread has, indeed turned into an encyclopedia and you chose the exact cliffhanger moment when Fatlane was about to reveal his secret plans for the Halloween celebration on the thread...this is just like one of those 1940's movie-serial adventures! Wise move! :bow: 






Tina said:


> Starting a new thread so the lag isn't too bad.
> 
> The last thread, and post, is here.


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

Heh. Thanks, Rev. It wasn't intentional, though. I've been taking some time to do mod stuff tonight, and one of the threads I forgot about last time was over 70 pages long!  Usually after about 30 pages I start getting complaints in PM. 

Where is Fatlane, anyway?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2007)

....has been ever so busy working for several shadowy government agencies on his top-secret projects.......ohhhhh, bother....it's all a lie! He's temporarily working two jobs so he only steps in for a moment here and there...imagine the indignity, a man of his power and stature! Haruumph!  
Oh, it was also fortuitous that you chose page 93 for the break, since I had just posted a short while ago about the mystical importance of that number and how it relates to the Knights Templar thingy in the Vatican...Tina, you are more tuned-in than you know! :bow: :blink: 



Tina said:


> Heh. Thanks, Rev. It wasn't intentional, though. I've been taking some time to do mod stuff tonight, and one of the threads I forgot about last time was over 70 pages long!  Usually after about 30 pages I start getting complaints in PM.
> 
> Where is Fatlane, anyway?


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

Heh.  Well, at least I did _something_ right here. 

BTW, I guess it has to do with our options, as that one was at page 47 for me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Indeed . . .


----------



## porkchop (Oct 15, 2007)

are we moving again???


----------



## fatlane (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, that was some server crash, huh?


----------



## Jane (Oct 19, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Wow, that was some server crash, huh?



Scarecrow, I think I missed you most of all.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 19, 2007)

...says the little man behind the red curtain...the *WIZARD!* Obviously one of my brother wizards! 


Jane said:


> Scarecrow, I think I missed you most of all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Seems like we're still alive...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 20, 2007)

Those of us who are living dead are alive, but dead; those of us who are dead-alive are, well, mostly alive and those of us who are alive-alive are having a _partay_. Those of us who are dead-dead are singing with Bobby Boris Pickett and I will NOT mention the fifth category! AHA!




Timberwolf said:


> Seems like we're still alive...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2007)

Soup, anyone? 

View attachment soup.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Oct 20, 2007)

Master Fatlane is still *THE MAN!* U rockin' Dude-icus!
I offer for your delectation tonight, the PLUSH Hound of Tindalos and the cover of the Frank Belknap Long story from lost ages ago!



fatlane said:


>


----------



## Obesus (Oct 20, 2007)

Too darn funny! Gotta' rep ya' there pal! Now I am feeling all *warm* and Halloweeny....uhhhhh....Halloweenish...ya', that sounds better! 



swamptoad said:


> Soup, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 29220


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Too darn funny! Gotta' rep ya' there pal! Now I am feeling all *warm* and Halloweeny....uhhhhh....Halloweenish...ya', that sounds better!




I saw "Young Frankenstein" just a few nights ago. That scene is sooooooooo funny! :doh:


----------



## fatlane (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, found out what caused the crash in the server.

Someone was stashing their Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls in the server.

WHODUNNIT???


----------



## porkchop (Oct 21, 2007)

wasn't me...never even had a little Debbie...


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 21, 2007)

fatlane said:


> OK, found out what caused the crash in the server.
> 
> Someone was stashing their Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls in the server.
> 
> WHODUNNIT???



A classic, Fatlane.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> A classic, Fatlane.



That was hilarious!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 22, 2007)

I was running out of room in the VAULT! I really wish you would not store your extra Buffietrons in there! Dang! The castle/manse/lab is overflowing with them things! Say, what are those for, anyway? Ohhhhhhhhhh! Dear...you must be taking Latin lessons again!


fatlane said:


> OK, found out what caused the crash in the server.
> 
> Someone was stashing their Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls in the server.
> 
> WHODUNNIT???


----------



## Obesus (Oct 22, 2007)

...about my Swiss Cake Rolls (Tm) 



FreeThinker said:


> A classic, Fatlane.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 22, 2007)

Swiss Cake Rolls....are....ooooooooooooh......ahhhhhhhhhh.....yummy!:eat1::eat2:



porkchop said:


> wasn't me...never even had a little Debbie...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Swiss Cake Rolls....are....ooooooooooooh......ahhhhhhhhhh.....yummy!:eat1::eat2:



I am partial towards the zebra cakes! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like we have cake-day... Which cake will be next?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 23, 2007)

The finest snack-cake in existence......is not a cake at all! AHA! The Lil' Debbie *"NUTTY BAR"* packs the most existential peanut-butter chocolate taste wallop this side of a jalapeno bar! Si, Senor! Est muy fabuloso! :eat1: The calorie count, for those who count such things, is just about top in the Lil Debbie catalog of snacks! Whoooooooooooooeeeeeeee!:bow: Goes good with _coffee._


Timberwolf said:


> Looks like we have cake-day... Which cake will be next?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 24, 2007)

Time to bake!
Time for cake!
Let us make!
Not a fake!
MAKE BAKE CAKE!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 24, 2007)

Goes very very good with *COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.wikihow.com/Bake-a-Cake

Have you noticed how CAKE has become a theme around here lately! It is growing on us! (Ahem....the straight man has delivered the line...step right up, do not be shy...one American Dollar to the first person to take advantage! Step right up!



fatlane said:


> Time to bake!
> Time for cake!
> Let us make!
> Not a fake!
> MAKE BAKE CAKE!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 28, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

I think Buffie might be a vampire... what do you all think? Here's a recent photo of her I was able to capture and bring to your attentions... 

View attachment night001a.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 28, 2007)

I once took a picture of a vampire. Here it is....


----------



## fatlane (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude, you totally need to adjust the contrast on that image.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 28, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I once took a picture of a vampire.



Besides the not showing up in mirrors thing, supposedly Vampires also cannot be photographed.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 28, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Dude, you totally need to adjust the contrast on that image.



Hey, you're a genius!!! I did what you said and.....here's the same pic


----------



## Obesus (Oct 28, 2007)

Unless you have access to advanced scanning KIRLIAN photography equipment and the ol' faithful Cray Supercomputer in the basement of the Miskatonic University Glee Club; courtesy of the S.P.O.N.G.E. network of Occult Investigators and Historians! AHA! :bow:

http://s-p-o-n-g-e.com/index.php3



Jack Skellington said:


> Besides the not showing up in mirrors thing, supposedly Vampires also cannot be photographed.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 28, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, you're a genius!!! I did what you said and.....here's the same pic



There ya go! You even had it turned sideways in the original post!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 28, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Unless you have access to advanced scanning KIRLIAN photography equipment and the ol' faithful Cray Supercomputer in the basement of the Miskatonic University Glee Club; courtesy of the S.P.O.N.G.E. network of Occult Investigators and Historians! AHA! :bow:
> 
> http://s-p-o-n-g-e.com/index.php3








Which reminds me, O-dad, it's time to practice shooting down the night-gaunts again. TO THE TARGET RANGE!


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Which reminds me, O-dad, it's time to practice shooting down the night-gaunts again. TO THE TARGET RANGE!



I've told you again and again, ANY TIME but Sunday afternoon. How am I supposed to get my nap in when I'm hearing BOOM BOOM wait, just about to nod off BOOM.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 28, 2007)

*SORRY I CAN'T HEAR YOU BECAUSE OF THE ANTI-AIRCRAFT FIRE*

::carries on firing the 88mm flak::


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2007)

(Throwing crap out of closet floor)...where did he hide that Shock Collar this time?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sgt Marmot, reporting, *Sir!* Night-Gaunt duty, *Sir!....*don't forget to turn your clock back, *Sir!* :doh:


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Sgt Marmot, reporting, *Sir!* Night-Gaunt duty, *Sir!....*don't forget to turn your clock back, *Sir!* :doh:



Uh, Obie...that's next weekend.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 29, 2007)

....for whatever the eventuality may be....it may be that we all may be swept into a world of confusion and some of us may accidentally wind up at work an hour late tomorrow or I could be a whole Holiday or two off...or the fates may decree more Night-Gaunt actions! AHA! :bow:



Jane said:


> Uh, Obie...that's next weekend.



PS...the nice retired NUN down the street told me to change my clocks, so who am I to question the word of a holy personnage? eh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems like Sgt. Marmot is european... :doh:


----------



## Obesus (Oct 29, 2007)

He did do service in the great Transylvanian Wampyr actions during the late 90's and became enamored of a local beauty...the enchanting Marmotchka. His tale is full of cameraderie and romance and blasting occult creatures off the face of the planet! Huzzah! :bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Seems like Sgt. Marmot is european... :doh:


----------



## porkchop (Oct 29, 2007)

Buffie is not in the Vampire family....sheash...a girl has a mishap with an lipliner pencil and the rumours start!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 29, 2007)

A dread creature of the night? Ha! I laugh with you at the absurdity of it all! Uhhhhhhh.........say, has anyone ever seen a picture of Buffie wearing a necklace of GARLIC?!!!!!! Oh my....this may be touchy! We will have an investigation! :shocked: Uhhhhh...that's right, she can't be Wampyr because she has to look in the MIRROR to put on her makeup...scratch that theory!



porkchop said:


> Buffie is not in the Vampire family....sheash...a girl has a mishap with an lipliner pencil and the rumours start!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

"See it with someone you hate."

Why? Is this film that horrible?


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> "See it with someone you hate."
> 
> Why? Is this film that horrible?


No. You kill the person you hate when the screams are loudest in the movie. The police will think the person you hate died of fright.

_THE PERFECT CRIME!_


----------



## Obesus (Oct 30, 2007)

It a *masterpiece* of monstrously horripilationous drivel, shmuck and dreck! Yes...you do need to take your worst enemy to this film for the REVANCHE! AHA!




Timberwolf said:


> "See it with someone you hate."
> 
> Why? Is this film that horrible?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 30, 2007)

....so what is the little secret writing thingy about needing more space...are you in a touchy mood? If so, I will take Halloween off and let you have the run of the Castle/Manse all to yourself! 

SPACE



fatlane said:


> No. You kill the person you hate when the screams are loudest in the movie. The police will think the person you hate died of fright.
> 
> _THE PERFECT CRIME!_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 30, 2007)

fatlane said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> I think Buffie might be a vampire... what do you all think? Here's a recent photo of her I was able to capture and bring to your attentions...



I always thought Buffie was on the other end of the Vampire spectrum


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm working on making modern art more accessible to younger audiences.

Here's my initial foray: 

View attachment lol_artz.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool! If I only knew what this should mean...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

When famous Belgian Surrealist painter, Rene Magritte painted this here painting back in the 1940's. it was both a Surrealist thingy and a linguistic thingy, which also makes it one of the earliest examples of both Conceptual Art and Postmodernism...this is the kind of paradox that Wittgenstein loved to play with and he was a huge influence on the 60's Conceptual Artists...now, our Master FL here has gone a step further and introduced the "Caturday" element into the painting, thus causing us to roll around in the bushes, laughing out loud at his Post=Post-Modernist No-Brow humor!




Timberwolf said:


> Cool! If I only knew what this should mean...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 31, 2007)

Obesus said:


> A dread creature of the night?



It's really not as bad as people make out to be. Yes, I have to avoid sunlight and yes, I am violently allergic to garlic. But other than that, it's really not so bad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Obesus said:


> When famous Belgian Surrealist painter, Rene Magritte painted this here painting back in the 1940's. it was both a Surrealist thingy and a linguistic thingy, which also makes it one of the earliest examples of both Conceptual Art and Postmodernism...this is the kind of paradox that Wittgenstein loved to play with and he was a huge influence on the 60's Conceptual Artists...now, our Master FL here has gone a step further and introduced the "Caturday" element into the painting, thus causing us to roll around in the bushes, laughing out loud at his Post=Post-Modernist No-Brow humor!


Now I understand...



Jack Skellington said:


> It's really not as bad as people make out to be. Yes, I have to avoid sunlight and yes, I am violently allergic to garlic. But other than that, it's really not so bad.


I heard about a sunblocker with factor 1,000+. Do you think that could help with your sun allergy?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

That painting by Magritte was actually done in* 1928*! Oooooh, I am getting rusty. That reminds me though, that since today is Halloween, I should post Magritte's spookiest painting "The Domain of Arnheim" which is loosely based on a short story written by Edgar Allen Poe in 1842 by the same title and published in _The Lady's Companion_. We do live in a strange world, don't we?!:shocked:



Timberwolf said:


> Now I understand...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 31, 2007)

fatlane said:


> I'm working on making modern art more accessible to younger audiences.
> 
> Here's my initial foray:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29838&stc=1&d=1193747130



Pipe dreams Fatlane.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

A rousing "Huzzah" to you! Yes, the Master FL does have his moments and this one cuts deep into the very heart of Post-Post-Modernist-Caturdayism and its' associated variants, Neo-Pupism and Post-Lepus-Marmotisme'! 



fa_man_stan said:


> Pipe dreams Fatlane.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

Let us delve today into the Mysteries of the mighty NECRONOMICON! AHA!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Jane (Oct 31, 2007)

Listen, you guys can crawl around instead FL's head, but just wipe your feet afterward.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooooooooh....that's fer shore, awful purty!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

There is magick AFOOT Tonight of all nights in the eldritch glades and shimmering shades!!!!!!!! AHA!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jane said:


> Listen, you guys can crawl around instead FL's head, but just wipe your *feet* afterward.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2007)

No... more... candy... 


today...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 2, 2007)

....for a good ol'-fashioned puppy-upper!???? That always is something I enjoy...a nice cup o' joe! Throw some fancy stuff on top and yummalicicious! Takes that candy thing right off into a new DIMENSION! (I just loves me my little Dims-puns!) Hmmmm...maybe need some more joe this mornin'! YESsireeebobacus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fatlane said:


> No... more... candy...
> 
> 
> today...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you have some bigger cups at hand? I feel like I need a bit more joe today...

(But my doc allows me only one cup per day... :doh


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2007)

Bigger cups?

Do they go with these massive jugs?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 2, 2007)

Just take a quick dip in the coffee beverage...how invigorating and you don't actually drink any coffee!!! 



Timberwolf said:


> Do you have some bigger cups at hand? I feel like I need a bit more joe today...
> 
> (But my doc allows me only one cup per day... :doh


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2007)

Classy too!



fatlane said:


> Bigger cups?
> 
> Do they go with these massive jugs?


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Bigger cups?
> 
> Do they go with these massive jugs?



THOSE are the massive jugs you're interested in?

Worried.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2007)

*keeps wonderin' an' ponderin'*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2007)

...on the Ponderosa, with Hoss about the topic of the ponderous and obscure!
Say THAT three times lickety-split! 


Timberwolf said:


> *keeps wonderin' an' ponderin'*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2007)

*tries to get the knot out of his tongue*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2007)

The Master has been *worrying* me lately as well...he has been abstracted, redacted, tacted and fractal more than a bit and it has me frammused, frammoushed and frolicsome! 
I will monitor his situation with status reports, like STAT! :bow:


Jane said:


> THOSE are the massive jugs you're interested in?
> 
> Worried.....


----------



## Obesus (Nov 3, 2007)

Alexander the Great. how he might propose to de-knot ye! :blink: You might want to bring along some nice knotty pine so that he can ponder it ponderously, whilst pining, of course!



Timberwolf said:


> *tries to get the knot out of his tongue*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2007)

The answer, my friends, is rocking in the wind... 

View attachment sm-page.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Wind on the rocks, uh?

*takes the warm jacket, a scarf and a hat*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2007)

::solos triumphantly::


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2007)

Rockin' und gebockin', Der Hardrockende styl von SCARAB!



fatlane said:


> ::solos triumphantly::


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2007)

And I don't use smilies lightly.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2007)

I was JUST playing "St. Stephen" from Aoxomoxoa while I was rehearsing for my practice with Freedom Rock Army tomorrow night...like two seconds ago...you are the DUDE! Rockende! I am all about gramps with amps! Young whippersnappers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

'Scuse me, anybody seen my head? Should have gone your way... :blink:


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> 'Scuse me, anybody seen my head? Should have gone your way... :blink:



No Jimi Hendrix references without a picture.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

:blink: :huh: Huh? :huh: :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2007)

Jimi, *le Hendrix*! Franzoesichen stil!



Timberwolf said:


> :blink: :huh: Huh? :huh: :blink:


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink: :huh: Huh? :huh: :blink:



Not as confused as I am....Lenny Kravitz....and I don't want to hear my own explanation of that one.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 4, 2007)

I am rather keen on that interpretation! Huzzah and all that! 
I did, unfortunately, mis-spell "'scuse" as "scuse'"....the pain of OCD! 



Jane said:


> Not as confused as I am....Lenny Kravitz....and I don't want to hear my own explanation of that one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Er... :huh: ...is it possible that I didn't know about that reference? :blink:

Wow... did you see that train station trot past?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 5, 2007)

....there are many cultural references that I am forced to "Google" these days, because I lead the secluded and private life of a quiet scholar and Fat Holy Man. That one was a tad tricky and it was somewhere there in your subconscious mind, which is where I am sure that the " 'scuse " part came from that had us thinking that you were referring to Jimi Hendrix. But now, let us talk about something completely less obscurantist, Jungian and arcane, like Smokey Stover! Yay! *Notary Sojac*!



Timberwolf said:


> Er... :huh: ...is it possible that I didn't know about that reference? :blink:
> 
> Wow... did you see that train station trot past?


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....there are many cultural references that I am forced to "Google" these days, because I lead the secluded and private life of a quiet scholar and Fat Holy Man. That one was a tad tricky and it was somewhere there in your subconscious mind, which is where I am sure that the " 'scuse " part came from that had us thinking that you were referring to Jimi Hendrix. But now, let us talk about something completely less obscurantist, Jungian and arcane, like Smokey Stover! Yay! *Notary Sojac*!



You make early senility sound much deeper than it really is....thanks.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

*wondering where I know this guy from*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 6, 2007)

Omnis festinatio ex parte Diaboli est! Rockende! I rediscovered MYST...oh, how I missed my MYST...thank you for the crazy goose-chase!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 6, 2007)

Since I am just that kinda' guy!



Obesus said:


> But now, let us talk about something completely less obscurantist, Jungian and arcane, like Smokey Stover! Yay! *Notary Sojac*!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## porkchop (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone seen my cake around anywhere???? Cause I am certain you all would have gotten me one....since it was my birthday YESYERDAY and all!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 9, 2007)

I am loudly singing the Canadian birthday song that I heard in the famous Kids in the Hall "It slipped my mind" sketch....and then I am hanging my head in shame...I ...I...it _slipped my mind_..I didn't get the memo...it was my bad...I am talking to myself about this and it will never happen again...you're on my Outlook calendar with a star....I am apologizing and offering you many lovely and fabulous cakes and we are Fed-ex-ing that latte right now! I hope you had the loveliest birthday! :batting::kiss2::wubu:



porkchop said:


> Has anyone seen my cake around anywhere???? Cause I am certain you all would have gotten me one....since it was my birthday YESYERDAY and all!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2007)

HIPY PapY BIthuDY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Habby birfbay!


----------



## porkchop (Nov 10, 2007)

Well FINALLY!
It was so kind of you all to remember me.....:eat1:
I will absolutely enjoy all of the offered confectionaries...and alcohol!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 10, 2007)

Since you are both a pillar of and a _phenom_ in our thread, I just wanted to add that you make our little adventure here more pleasant, sparkly and perky all around! Huzzah! I do hope you had a _sparky_ electric and fabulous day!




porkchop said:


> Well FINALLY!
> It was so kind of you all to remember me.....:eat1:
> I will absolutely enjoy all of the offered confectionaries...and alcohol!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2007)

Guess what's in the bag...?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 11, 2007)

nice makeup for Buffie...or a heliostatic rotor assembly! Right? Do I win? What is the prize? Whee!




fatlane said:


> Guess what's in the bag...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Maybe a cat...?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 11, 2007)

You may be on to something there, but I sense it might be more in the bird territory!

I do like this artist's baskets, watercolors and collages..tasteful and beautiful! The Master, as always, displays excellent taste, as befitting a James Bond-like man of the world! :bow:





Timberwolf said:


> Maybe a cat...?


----------



## porkchop (Nov 11, 2007)

mmmmm...I'm hoping it is for me....please...please...please.....dare I hope for m&m's?????:eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu:


----------



## porkchop (Nov 11, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Since you are both a pillar of and a _phenom_ in our thread, I just wanted to add that you make our little adventure here more pleasant, sparkly and perky all around! Huzzah! I do hope you had a _sparky_ electric and fabulous day!



I did have an amazing day.....I extended the birthday feeling until today too...lol...


----------



## Jane (Nov 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Guess what's in the bag...?



Beer???????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Now, what do we get if we put M&Ms, beer and a cat into a bag?


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Perhaps if you throw in some paper and ink you might also get a great Irish Novel, ala James Joyce. Cats _are_ clever, you know!



Timberwolf said:


> Now, what do we get if we put M&Ms, beer and a cat into a bag?


----------



## porkchop (Nov 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, what do we get if we put M&Ms, beer and a cat into a bag?



The three of us wrestling???


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Excellent idea! Now, what to wear to this fabulous sportage event? YES!
I shall emulate my all time favorite Luchadorista and come as "El Pollo Diablo!" The Devil's own chicken!! Aha..5'10", 320 pounds of enraged poultry! AHA! Cluck! Hmm...I had best start practicing my suplexes or suplices or whatever they are called..this could be tough!



porkchop said:


> The three of us wrestling???


----------



## porkchop (Nov 14, 2007)

you're comng as a chicken? lo....okay then.....just so you know...you AARE going to lose.....


----------



## Obesus (Nov 15, 2007)

...barely breathing, weak, emaciated; but I have PEP, SPARK and VINEGAR! We shall see what we shall see, eh? I expect that the Chicken costume will work me into a frenzy of wrestling powers and mindsets! AHA!  See, you'll probably be dressed in something sensible, like athletic clothing, so you will...trounce...me.....soundly...ooooooh...I will bring the Ibuprofen and Aspirin...maybe some weak tea..ohhhhhhh



porkchop said:


> you're comng as a chicken? lo....okay then.....just so you know...you AARE going to lose.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

*howls*


...


:huh:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 15, 2007)

We may call in our friend...SUPER-CHICKEN to help us in this battle for....uhhhh...what exactly are we wrestling about?



Timberwolf said:


> *howls*
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Jane (Nov 16, 2007)

Obesus said:


> We may call in our friend...SUPER-CHICKEN to help us in this battle for....uhhhh...what exactly are we wrestling about?



YAY!!! A Super Chicken reference from someone other than ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone of our generation who is not a diehard Superchicken fan is just plain misguided; aren't they then? 



Jane said:


> YAY!!! A Super Chicken reference from someone other than ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm... Seems like Superchicken hasn't made it across the big pond...


(Looks a bit like some kind of Chicken McZorro to me, though...  )


----------



## Jane (Nov 17, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Anyone of our generation who is not a diehard Superchicken fan is just plain misguided; aren't they then?



I think there should be a book: Everything I Needed To Know I Learned Watching Superchicken.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 17, 2007)

Who is up for some dogie-wrasslin'? How about some puddin'-wrasslin'? Gator-wrasslin'? Bea-Arthur velicoraptor-wrasslin'? Just some plain wrasslin'? Anybody? Wrasslin'? Uhhhhh...maybe I should take the chicken suit back before the rental gets too high!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

You rented a chicken soup? :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Nov 18, 2007)

I rented Love Soup because I love Superchicken, but as soon as I found out that it was a romantic comedy, I immediately returned it for a wrasslin' video! Then, when I discovered it was dumb, I returned it for a dinosaur video starring Bea Arthut wrasslin' velicoraptors and then when I found out it was a purple dinosaur, I returned it for a cooking video and then I made tie-dye cupcakes and sent some to Porkchop and Buffie...I would send some to you, but I don't know how to get them into geosynchronous orbit! 



Timberwolf said:


> You rented a chicken soup? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Er...  :blink: Well... :huh: Oh...

That's okay. I think I'll be able to survive without them...

Most important is that the girls recieved theirs...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 18, 2007)

You are a gentleman and a scholar! Kudos to you, sir!:bow:




Timberwolf said:


> Er...  :blink: Well... :huh: Oh...
> 
> That's okay. I think I'll be able to survive without them...
> 
> Most important is that the girls recieved theirs...


----------



## Jane (Nov 18, 2007)

I think he just gave you cooties.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 18, 2007)

They are cute-amous! That is a game I well remember from my tough yout'. Brother Timberwolf should enjoy the countless hours of fun that this educational game provides..might even get him into a Pre-Med program! 



Jane said:


> I think he just gave you cooties.


----------



## Jane (Nov 19, 2007)

That and a bottle of Rid and he's all set!!!! LOL

You never cease to amaze me Obie!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Seems like I have been missing something as I got told the facts of life...


----------



## porkchop (Nov 19, 2007)

so are we wrestling for what is in the basket or are we sitting back and watching somekind of chicken thingy???? 
And about those tie dye cupcakes...I think you sent both packages tothe Buffatron...'cause I did not recieve any! And I am pouting...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 20, 2007)

I have studied the ancient art of Hamster Kung-Fu and I am ready! This gonna' be a steel-cage match o' doom fer sure! You just come at me with them sneaky-clever Porkchop moves and I will have you in a hamster-hammerlock before you can say "Hulk Hogan!" Yeah! Say, where is all of this happening anyhoo? I have a pretty big kitchen and there are lots and lots of snacks..snacks are critical to wrestling. OK...I live in the bottom flat of the darkish blue house up on the hill..just look at the Googlemap and you can find it easy! :bow::wubu::smitten:
Now, I had my "People" Fed-Ex the cupcakes to you...it was, as always, addressed: "Porkchop, C/O Canada." Was that close enough? I mean, c'mon, what more could they possibly need? Them were some damn fresh tie-dye cupcakes too! 



porkchop said:


> so are we wrestling for what is in the basket or are we sitting back and watching somekind of chicken thingy????
> And about those tie dye cupcakes...I think you sent both packages tothe Buffatron...'cause I did not recieve any! And I am pouting...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

I think them cupcakes are still on their way... It's a long way to Canada... And don't forget about the border...

(Sure hope you packed some extra cakes for the customs officers, Obe-Wan...)


----------



## Obesus (Nov 21, 2007)

They are fer sure cupcake grabbers! Drats! I will have to fly them into geosynchronous orbit...say....Timberwolf...maybe you could help there, from your outer space lair! Kewl!




Timberwolf said:


> I think them cupcakes are still on their way... It's a long way to Canada... And don't forget about the border...
> 
> (Sure hope you packed some extra cakes for the customs officers, Obe-Wan...)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2007)

As the jungle encroaches, vines entwining the statuary and brickwork... the breeze shifts to the north, still damp with late fall humidity... leaves rustle gently between the moans of traffic and cries of night trains.

I open my door, exchanging my warm light for the night breeze.

Then there's an exhalation as I relive a series of events that transpired a year ago, but are nonetheless deeply impressioned on my mind... and do those moments live forever, since I reflect upon them often?

And why is there no middle ground between passionate love and a handshake? Or at least none recognized by polite society as being polite?

Anyway, I found the best 1000 pictures and a little change and will upload the proof I was followed by Chinese secret police, just you watch. But will doing that reveal my current location in a way I wot not? Heaven and earth forfend such a calamity... My, these images process quickly... I shall commence their uploading and then retire.

So what have I been remiss in acknowledging? Shall I ever repent of my wanderlust, let alone my lust? But I yearn for the romance of the urban lights... They make for more constant mistresses, and I'm sure all can agree on that account.

I close my eyes and I can still see those Nanjing cyclists, clad in primary raincoats, smiling in the countdown traffic...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Obesus said:


> They are fer sure cupcake grabbers! Drats! I will have to fly them into geosynchronous orbit...say....Timberwolf...maybe you could help there, from your outer space lair! Kewl!


Well, if you'd need my help to beam them over to Canada, just let me know...


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

fatlane said:


> As the jungle encroaches, vines entwining the statuary and brickwork... the breeze shifts to the north, still damp with late fall humidity... leaves rustle gently between the moans of traffic and cries of night trains.
> 
> I open my door, exchanging my warm light for the night breeze.
> 
> ...



Fine, then, Mr. FL!!! Take our senseless rumblings and throw them in the dust, trample them....

(Beautiful job, my friend. Simply beautiful.)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I'm being followed. Can't talk now.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 21, 2007)

Did he inspire you to seek the ancient Hamster wisdom in the land of its' birth?
This is feared and priceless knowledge....no wonder you are being followed by the minions of Glaaki!



fatlane said:


> I think I'm being followed. Can't talk now.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2007)

Sh! Still trying to shake him... perhaps if I ducked into the shopping mall behind me...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2007)

I eluded him! Huzzah!

Happy Chinese-style Thanksgiving! Clockwise from top left: Nanjing Duck (tastes very much like turkey, moist and delicious!), fried pork (it's not Chinese food without the pork!), tomato and egg soup, pork fried rice. This wasn't at some touristy place, either. The only people who spoke any English there were me, the Chinese fellow from Malaysia, and our tour guide. The rest of that happy throng got down with the Mandarin lingo with some Nanjing slang tossed in for flavor. It's the way to go, I tell ya... Nanjing is where the serect police ain't such heavies...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Ever seen a turkey in a space suit? :blink:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2007)

No, I've never seen George Bush in a space suit.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, if you'd need my help to beam them over to Canada, just let me know...



Beam them in are whatever you have to do....I am in need of cake!!


----------



## porkchop (Nov 23, 2007)

I hope you all had a great Turkey Day!
I watched football for ya!!!lol


----------



## fatlane (Nov 26, 2007)

How did your local teams fare? Mine did quite well, thank you.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 26, 2007)

fatlane said:


> How did your local teams fare? Mine did quite well, thank you.



I am thinking that you are not asking about the CFL?? Grey Cup was in Toronto this weekend...and that is only about an hour from us here...even still, not alot of excitement with it. lol
That is okay...I am a Colt's fan....and they are doing well!


----------



## Jane (Nov 26, 2007)

fatlane said:


> How did your local teams fare? Mine did quite well, thank you.



How 'bout them Cowboys?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 30, 2007)

Indeed. They seem to be winning in spite of their owner this year.

Now I have to work on some texts for my young charges...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 2, 2007)

Go Team Buckethead! Yay! Shreddin' Yay! 
(A subtle continuation of the chicken-theme which has been so popular in this thread for many an year!)


fatlane said:


> Indeed. They seem to be winning in spite of their owner this year.
> 
> _Now I have to work on some texts for my young charges_...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

*bump*
Ow... why do I wear a bucket on my head?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *bump*
> Ow... why do I wear a bucket on my head?



Sounds like an awful first line to a terrible joke... I'll call Henny Youngman and see if he's interested.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Uoyk naht!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2007)

...with a heaping side order of verdoynt ala' frushmoik! ?????



Timberwolf said:


> Uoyk naht!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Syadawon, detsiwtelt tilat sujmi... Uoy esuf nocidid? :bow:


----------



## porkchop (Dec 10, 2007)

you guys are soooo weird....
It is a good thing I love ya anyways!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 11, 2007)

Brother Timberwolf, our dear friend from the depths of outermost Space, is speaking backwards! Allow me to translatize:

"Did I confuse you? I'm just a little twisted, nowadays."



porkchop said:


> you guys are soooo weird....
> It is a good thing I love ya anyways!



Next...languages that only TWINS can understand! AHA!

Say, by the way...I believe that my lab peoples are close to solving the Latte' several thousand of miles away problem. We will order you one from the local Starbucks and have them deliver it to an obscure post-office box, where your privacy and safety will be scrupulously protected! AVANT! AVEC!


----------



## porkchop (Dec 17, 2007)

ahhhhhh! Thank you so much for showing me the way!!! I am now enlightened! Bad Boy Timberwolf! Spankin's for you!
I will gladly give up privacy and secrecy for a latte!!! Anytime!!!:eat2::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2007)

..at this New Years' annual "Buffie, Fatlane, Timberwolf and friends Thread" dinner, held in the romantic and exotic North Beach location of San Francisco, we will raise our lattes to the North and sing you a rousing latte-song! We will then try to figure out how to call Fed Ex to get this thingamabob of a latte delivery rolling...we are just ever so slightly challenged with phones!  I think we can do a psychic pin-down on your general locale, so no need to tell us...we are _good_ in that area!



porkchop said:


> ahhhhhh! Thank you so much for showing me the way!!! I am now enlightened! Bad Boy Timberwolf! Spankin's for you!
> I will gladly give up privacy and secrecy for a latte!!! Anytime!!!:eat2::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

porkchop said:


> ahhhhhh! Thank you so much for showing me the way!!! I am now enlightened! Bad Boy Timberwolf! Spankin's for you!
> I will gladly give up privacy and secrecy for a latte!!! Anytime!!!:eat2::wubu::smitten:


:huh: A spanking for me? :shocked:
What did I do? 
I'm innocent!




Halp!



Halp!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 19, 2007)

I am suspecting that the spanking may be metaphorical, but with all of these modern time and space-bending gizmotrons, Porkchop might just be able to reach across Outer Space and give you a spanking after all....isn't Science just amazing!??? 



Timberwolf said:


> :huh: A spanking for me? :shocked:
> What did I do?
> I'm innocent!
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, that actually is the reason for my concern...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 19, 2007)

...a bump in the road, a moment in time and space, where just about anything magical could happen. The world is wide-open and footloose! I am pondering deeply where this might lead us...and the answer is: I"M SETTING UP THE MOOSLETOE TONIGHT! You know what _that_ means! :wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Dec 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...a bump in the road, a moment in time and space, where just about anything magical could happen. The world is wide-open and footloose! I am pondering deeply where this might lead us...and the answer is: I"M SETTING UP THE MOOSLETOE TONIGHT! You know what _that_ means! :wubu:



Ohmigawd... that's his *leg*. For a second OB... I was wondering about you... Ohkay, I kind of wonder about you anyway, but it's in a good way, but this one time was almost not in a good way.

At first glance, that does NOT look like a moose /leg/. 

Whatchaya'll been up to? Still talking way way WAY over my head, I see. LOL No biggie. It's interesting to read regardless. Helps me expand my vocabulary! 

Jingle!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, Buffie, I this case, you're not alone...

Most of Obe-Wan's posts are mind-altering...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh holiday cheer and perkiness! Yes, that is the Christmas-Moose and he is festooned with Solstice-Moosletoes...to add a measure of levity and fun to our thread! Mr. Moose is a chaste and perky purveyor of Christmas cheer; not to worry! Obe-wan, is, after all, a most chaste and....uhhhhh....well, holy dude! OK! I was going to do a festive Cthulhu, Lord of Universal Destruction, but I posted a Christmas-Cthulhu cookie for Timberwolf on another thread, so this came to mind over here...I am hoping that we are all enjoying a happy and spiritual time of year, be it Hannukah, Solstice, Festivus, Christmas, Yithmas, Kwaanza, Mithras-Day or Day of Universal Destruction that we are celebrating according to our perspective religions, anti-religions or cults! (We tend to be very politically correct in San Francisco, because if we are not, someone is sure to bop us over the head with a stout piece of lumber!!!!!) Alrighty then, let the partay begin! :eat2:
Miss Buffie....I see now that I should have enlarged the Moose so that this hoof might be better visible: My apologies for any distress that his image may have caused you in the Freudian-Moose department. For now, I will just say that I am happily, this very morning, signing up for my first courses in the Film (uhhhhh..."Cinema") department at San Francisco City College...I finally decided to go with the ART for school! Yay! It will help get me in to the Film department at SF State University for the Master's thingy! I hope you are having just an ever so perky and festive holiday! :bow:




Buffie said:


> Ohmigawd... that's his *leg*. For a second OB... I was wondering about you... Ohkay, I kind of wonder about you anyway, but it's in a good way, but this one time was almost not in a good way.
> 
> At first glance, that does NOT look like a moose /leg/.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 20, 2007)

....our steadfast comrade! Yes, I was infected early in life with a ceasless and roving desire to KNOW the secrets of the Cosmos! It was them cheap ads in the back of Popular Mechanics and Wonder Stories Quarterly!



Timberwolf said:


> Well, Buffie, I this case, you're not alone...
> 
> Most of Obe-Wan's posts are mind-altering...


----------



## porkchop (Dec 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: A spanking for me? :shocked:
> What did I do?
> I'm innocent!
> 
> ...



Innnocent???? Ohhhh PLLLLease! 
Don't try and pull the wool over my eyes...I know what you were up to....
Yes You are getting spankings ...and just like Obi said....You will never know when it will happen....suddenly there it will be....Spankings!


----------



## porkchop (Dec 21, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ..at this New Years' annual "Buffie, Fatlane, Timberwolf and friends Thread" dinner, held in the romantic and exotic North Beach location of San Francisco, we will raise our lattes to the North and sing you a rousing latte-song! We will then try to figure out how to call Fed Ex to get this thingamabob of a latte delivery rolling...we are just ever so slightly challenged with phones!  I think we can do a psychic pin-down on your general locale, so no need to tell us...we are _good_ in that area!



You guys have a special dinner together? How come I was never told about this? I am sad.  
But....I do hope you all raise a glass to wish me well. Sigh...if that is the best you can do....

Obi...are you trying to torture me with that lovely latte????


----------



## porkchop (Dec 21, 2007)

See now...me...I KNEW it was a Moose LEG! Now maybe that is because I am from Canada and have seen my share of moosi! Either that or Buffie and my brains work in two very different ways!!!!:wubu: (You know i love ya Buffster!)
Any who....Mistletoe is always welcome....whether it is hanging on a moose or not...lol. I hope everyone is all geared up for the Chritsmas week. I am almost there...thank goodness. I am kind of dreading the week itself though. I work 6 days next week...Have you all heard of Boxing Day Sales??? It is craziy madness in retail Boxing Week. Say a prayer for me...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

If you tell me to which goddess I shall pray...


----------



## porkchop (Dec 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> If you tell me to which goddess I shall pray...



lol...now what are you praying for??? The spankings ?? Or for my safe journey thru a week of Hell?? This will help me determine what Goddess you should pray to!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 22, 2007)

We sent it via special carrier pigeon like months ago....uhhhhh....oh...my pigeon mail department is just telling me that carrier 12-B2...that would be Fred, the one sent out to you, just came back...he got lost near Reno and wound up winning at the Casinos...hey, at least we get a 10% share of the pot! Sorry about the mix-up...next time, the dinner will be in lovely CANADA! Yay! Uhhhhh...maybe somewhere in Winnipeg!  The latte is simply an example of the traditional Seattle latte art..down here, Frisco-way, they just slap 'em in the cup and glare at ya'! Damn hippie baristas!  We'll set you up with an even lovelier latte...it is an ongoing project of the Institute!:eat2:
oh frammus..the "K" in Porchop is missing in the title...I am a bad puppy...maybe a spanking might make me mend my poor-typing ways!



porkchop said:


> You guys have a special dinner together? How come I was never told about this? I am sad.
> But....I do hope you all raise a glass to wish me well. Sigh...if that is the best you can do....
> 
> Obi...are you trying to torture me with that lovely latte????


----------



## Obesus (Dec 22, 2007)

He's innocent, completely blameless......it was.....it was Fatlane! Yes, of course....his wicked schemes and Mad Scientist plots finally got to Timberwolf and it was that bad influence....why Timberwolf wouldn't frammus a fly! He's innocent, I tell ya'...completely innocent....but, ahem, _I _wouldn't mind a stern spanking as his substitute..ahem! Wink, wink, nod, nod, nudge, nudge! 




porkchop said:


> lol...now what are you praying for??? The spankings ?? Or for my safe journey thru a week of Hell?? This will help me determine what Goddess you should pray to!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

porkchop said:


> lol...now what are you praying for??? The spankings ?? Or for my safe journey thru a week of Hell?? This will help me determine what Goddess you should pray to!


For your safe journey through hell's week...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

Right right right, P-Chop... sure you knew it was a leg. Pssht. 

Want to hear a true story?

I have a helicopter injury to my boob.

100% true statement. 

Long story... here goes:

Mr. Buffie and I are weirdos. We like to eat at the Petro's Iron Skillet on occasion. Yes, we specifically drive 12 miles out of our way to spend $12 on a plate of chicken fried steak and mashed potatos. But you have to understand, you get salad bar with it and the Iron Skillet salad bar has the best Thousand Island dressing EVER.

After dinner, we wanted to browse hat pins in the gift shop. On the way over, we see remote control helicopters on sale for $20. Sold.

Get home, open, add batteries, charge, and fly. Crash immediately. Retrieve from behind sofa. Fly again. Crash after about 15 seconds. Fly again. Doing well. Not so bad. HEY. Aaaak! He buzzed it right into my chest. Smacked me like a bug on a windshield. One of the knife-sharp rotor blades sliced my right ta-ta. Just like a paper cut. I bled. I have a scab. It's disgusting.

Can anyone else here say they're the survivor of a helicopter/boob collision? Hmmm? Anyone? No? Didn't think so.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2007)

Buffster....Bufferino....only you and Mr. Buffie could ever even remotely, possibly, really remotely, like miniscule probabilities, ever, ever, ever, have anything like that happen...that was a once in a lifetime thing and I think we need to recognize that it is over and we have all learned something from this. I have no idea whatsoever what that learning experience might be, but I am sure it is going to be important to us all, later in life as we run into you and decide whether or not that swell gift of a toy helicopter is really such a good idea or not....I am tending toward "not." OUCH! DAMMIT! That must have really hurt! Dang! Perhaps it is time for the annual airing of grieveances as we begin to admire the FESTIVUS pole!
I did just donate the tidy sum of $45 to the Human Fund in your honor and to assuage the pain a bit! Merry Festivus, Buffie! 



Buffie said:


> Right right right, P-Chop... sure you knew it was a leg. Pssht.
> 
> Want to hear a true story?
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Festivus to YOU OB!!! Happy Christmahannakwanzaa to all of you!!!!

Whatcha eatin?


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

Wait a second...

Tell me more about this airing of the grieveances thing. This interests me. Perhaps OB should start an Airing of the Grieveances 2007 thread? I'd be happy to air my helicopter woes there. 

Anyone else? Anything you'd like to air? Is that how it works? We just whine and move on? Or do we get prizes?

Thanks for the Human Fund donation, btw! Do they send you your own human? Because I was hoping to get a chauffer for X-mas.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm having classic macaroni salad from the Safeway and some Chipotle-chedder on Lo-Sodium bread with good-for-you mayo. Uhhhhhh. I am having quite a few of them! Collins Mixer too! Yummers! :eat2: Errrrr...I am having this at Midnight here in SF, by the way! Gulp! :eat2::eat2:




Buffie said:


> Happy Festivus to YOU OB!!! Happy Christmahannakwanzaa to all of you!!!!
> 
> Whatcha eatin?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2007)

...writing down big long lists of their grievances. Then on Festivus-day, which comes somewhere between November and March...we are not totally sure...there is a festive airing of grievances around the Festivus pole. The demonstrations of strength and physical prowess are also impressive! As far as grievances go, I really have something against all of you people out there, this year...yes! There were definitely not enough cute meerkat images on Dims! Uhhhhhhh...ooooooh...Moore2me had a few, I suppose, not that I notice them or anything....humph!  We'll send you a chauffer...from the same set of guys we sent out to bring Porkchop her latte.....oh....say...those guys are carrier pigeons...but they drive really safely! Not one accident...errrruhhhhhh....well, hardly one accident in over a year! 



Buffie said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> Tell me more about this airing of the grieveances thing. This interests me. Perhaps OB should start an Airing of the Grieveances 2007 thread? I'd be happy to air my helicopter woes there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 25, 2007)

Mmmmm Collins.... mmmm. I had a double Collins on Friday night. It was good, but weak. How do you like yours, OB?

This grievances thing sounds more like a project. That's not going to work with my schedule right now.

But I agree with you about the lack of meerkat cuteness. No such thing as too much. I want meerkitties!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Right right right, P-Chop... sure you knew it was a leg. Pssht.
> 
> Want to hear a true story?
> 
> ...





Obesus said:


> Buffster....Bufferino....only you and Mr. Buffie could ever even remotely, possibly, really remotely, like miniscule probabilities, ever, ever, ever, have anything like that happen...that was a once in a lifetime thing and I think we need to recognize that it is over and we have all learned something from this. I have no idea whatsoever what that learning experience might be, but I am sure it is going to be important to us all, later in life as we run into you and decide whether or not that swell gift of a toy helicopter is really such a good idea or not....I am tending toward "not." OUCH! DAMMIT! That must have really hurt! Dang! Perhaps it is time for the annual airing of grieveances as we begin to admire the FESTIVUS pole!
> I did just donate the tidy sum of $45 to the Human Fund in your honor and to assuage the pain a bit! Merry Festivus, Buffie!


What do we learn from this incident?

How about: Never get in the way of a helicopter, no matter how small it might be... 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## porkchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> For your safe journey through hell's week...



Well Thank YOU!
I appreciate the Prayers! only 3 days to go in this wacky week.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Buffie ...I think we can learn something from this little incident with the helicopter....what we need to do is possibley come up with warning lights for your tatas....you know like for radio towers or something....


----------



## Obesus (Dec 27, 2007)

While the Master Fatlane is off embroiled in his secret agenty stuff, I will have the lab crew begin feverish and fevered design efforts...should have a working design in a year or two....hey! This is a monumental project! 




porkchop said:


> Buffie ...I think we can learn something from this little incident with the helicopter....what we need to do is possibley come up with warning lights for your tatas....you know like for radio towers or something....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Indeed...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 27, 2007)

A personnage of few words and deepest thoughts...I respect and admire your brevity and ability to be direct, for I am, indeed, most apposite to you! Aha! We shall celebrate the linguistic diversity of our thread with ethnic dances and attire...from Baltimore!!! AHA! 



Timberwolf said:


> Indeed...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Man... haven't been here in, like... a long time...

I seem to say that frequently, don't I?

Well, it's true. Been a while. What's the format of the show now that we've got the writers' strike? Are we going over to a reality-based format, a la "The Gong Show"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think the writer's strike did actually affect our show...

Except, you were on strike, that is...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Wasn't a strike so much as it was failure to show up for work in a prompt fashion...


----------



## Obesus (Dec 30, 2007)

Galavanting again, eh, Master? Well, hopefully you can help me oil the Buffietrons a bit...they are squeaking something fierce and then we have to figure out how to get that damn latte over to porkchop..our internal mail messenger pigeon service had some issues! More like subscriptions! Then there is the matter of Buffie's Ta-ta radio towers with the flashing lights...I have been overwhelmed here at the Fortress=Manse-Labs! Grouse, grouse, grouse. Grovel, grovel, grovel. :bow:



fatlane said:


> Wasn't a strike so much as it was failure to show up for work in a prompt fashion...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, it's not like Buffie's been holding down the fort here. Recent surveilance photos indicate she is living high on the... well... _hog._ 

View attachment dim-bigsmile.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Dec 30, 2007)

You speak of Miss Buffie's curvular enhancements! AHA! Yes! We noticed this, but in a much more discrete locale, far away from the Dims-World with its' constant surveillance and those damn government-rays! I really must upgrade this tinfoil head protector to lead!  Buffie! Yes, Buffie did perk up there just a titch! :smitten::wubu::wubu::smitten:



fatlane said:


> Well, it's not like Buffie's been holding down the fort here. Recent surveilance photos indicate she is living high on the... well... _hog._


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> You speak of Miss Buffie's curvular enhancements! AHA! Yes! We noticed this, but in a much more discrete locale, far away from the Dims-World with its' constant surveillance and those damn government-rays! I really must upgrade this tinfoil head protector to lead!  Buffie! Yes, Buffie did perk up there just a titch! :smitten::wubu::wubu::smitten:



I suppose you'll be having what she's having, then?


----------



## Obesus (Dec 31, 2007)

....for our Buffster, I would even eat........gulp..........MEAT! Yes! That is the depth of my commitment to the Buffie-process and we always remember that to emulate the Buffie is the way to true happiness! Have some Slusho! :eat1:


fatlane said:


> I suppose you'll be having what she's having, then?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2008)

In other news... I've been plagiarized... just sent the news of such to the publisher responsible for the plagiarizing book...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll moidalize da bums! Dere will be blood from one end of da room to de udder! Mostly mine!  Master FL, you just let me know who you want cursed and I will curse them with my finest cursin' spells! That'll show 'em!




fatlane said:


> In other news... I've been plagiarized... just sent the news of such to the publisher responsible for the plagiarizing book...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

§&%$$§&§%$§%§$&%$§!

 sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 11, 2008)

What he said! More of it too!



Timberwolf said:


> §&%$$§&§%$§%§$&%$§!
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2008)

I have written a stern letter to the responsible parties. And, no, this is not on some website. This is in an _actual book_, made out of foldin' paper and _everything._

If I don't get a response soon, it'll be time to hit up a lawyer to write a $50 letter to the publisher...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 12, 2008)

Bunch of frammuses out Amsterdam way republished all of my articles from Apocalypse Culture as a booklet...and sold it! I didn't even get paid for the originals! Damn. I know how you are feelin' and I suggest some ice to the noggin' before meltdown musses ya' up! That lawyer will be money well spent! AHA!:bow:



fatlane said:


> I have written a stern letter to the responsible parties. And, no, this is not on some website. This is in an _actual book_, made out of foldin' paper and _everything._
> 
> If I don't get a response soon, it'll be time to hit up a lawyer to write a $50 letter to the publisher...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh well. I guess I'd rather need a cleric than a lawyer...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 13, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Buffie .......what we need to do is possibley come up with warning lights for your tatas....you know like for radio towers or something....



Seems as though someone was one step ahead of you porkchop....






They claim no piercing needed and One size fits all, but I'm having my doubts about the latter claim


----------



## Obesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, your language was strong and full of cursin', but we have to remember that you were in the moment and there was strong, strong, ever-so-strong emotions involved, for our beloved friend, FL! As Designated Fat Holy Man of the thread, I'm blessin' ya and absolvin' any frammuses that may have occured in the holy places because of your momentary lapse in linguistic control! Eh? :bow: Oh..I am also Reverend Tim-Bob of the Church of the Subgenius, so I can perform quickie marriages for ya' too!  (Only in the state of Texas on two days out of the year, though)



Timberwolf said:


> Oh well. I guess I'd rather need a cleric than a lawyer...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanx! Made me feel better.

But do you also have some healing powers?

Someone hit my head with a sledgehammer wrapped in lemon slices... at least, that's how I feel.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 13, 2008)

We have just the right vibes for your noggin'....must be the high altitude up there in space-land! OK...by tomorrow, you should feel a heck of a lot better....but, uh, _don't forget to take two aspirin and call me in the morning_*! *(I just had to put that doctory type part in...I just love that kinda' stuff!) Seriously, feel better...lemon slices and all!:bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Thanx! Made me feel better.
> 
> But do you also have some healing powers?
> 
> Someone hit my head with a sledgehammer wrapped in lemon slices... at least, that's how I feel.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 14, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Seems as though someone was one step ahead of you porkchop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For fuck sake, is that a *real* product???? LOL!!!

You guys crack me up. I just don't say it enough. All y'all! When P-Chop said I needed warning lights... and now YOU produce lights. WHAa HA HAHAaaahahaahahHAHAHa!

That's So wrong. Which is probably why youse guys are so rad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Obesus said:


> We have just the right vibes for your noggin'....must be the high altitude up there in space-land! OK...by tomorrow, you should feel a heck of a lot better....but, uh, _don't forget to take two aspirin and call me in the morning_*! *(I just had to put that doctory type part in...I just love that kinda' stuff!) Seriously, feel better...lemon slices and all!:bow:


Forget about the Aspirin (doesn't work for me)... but thanx for the healing vibes... arrived ten minutes ago. :bow: :bow: :bow: Feeling much better now. :bow:


----------



## Obesus (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, the sense of peace and tranquility and grounded healing energy is mesmerizing....hypnotic....my eyes are getting suddenly very heavy and I can barely typ...........................................................................




Timberwolf said:


> Forget about the Aspirin (doesn't work for me)... but thanx for the healing vibes... arrived ten minutes ago. :bow: :bow: :bow: Feeling much better now. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, at least your head didn't hit the keyboard as you fell asleep...

But maybe that finger rested on the "." might be feeling a little weird as soon as you wake up.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 14, 2008)

I just had the weirdest dream! FL was back, Buffie was posting something about....no....it couldn't be; Porkchop was having a latte and Timberwolf was making space-cookies and it felt so good to be home again...after being somewhere where people were mostly nice, but some were really, really mean and you were there and you and you...and you! But, it's so good to be home again! 

Hey...why is my finger all bent? Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.:shocked:



Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least your head didn't hit the keyboard as you fell asleep...
> 
> But maybe that finger rested on the "." might be feeling a little weird as soon as you wake up.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least your head didn't hit the keyboard as you fell asleep...
> 
> But maybe that finger rested on the "." might be feeling a little weird as soon as you wake up.



Obesus sleeps? No kidding?


----------



## Obesus (Jan 15, 2008)

Let it be known that I am sleeping a good solid 4 hours every night, except for the weekends, when I sleep round the clock! It's a good system and it works for me and I like it! :bow:



Buffie said:


> Obesus sleeps? No kidding?



Say, Miss B......weren't we posting something about beacon lights or something...it is all so hazy and porous in my mind...I remember FL ordering me to develop special steel-titanium boobie protectors with disco balls and strobe lights built in for someone and then it got all dark and fuzzy and peculiar....maybe it was something in the mashed potatoes.....


----------



## Buffie (Jan 15, 2008)

Beacon lights or bacon lights? If we had bacon lights, we could eat breakfast in the dark.

4 hours isn't sleep, btw. That's a nap! LOL


----------



## Obesus (Jan 15, 2008)

YES! Bacon lights....why didn't I think of this years' ago? I am losing my edge, going to seed; losing my touch! YES! There _shall_ be bacon lights, although I suspect the disco-ball boobie protectors might have some slight market. Maybe radar beacons...hmmmmmmm........
Reminds me of a cute story from today...at the classy sandwich shop across the street from my work building-facility with my ex-wife and she was obviously craving McDonalds. She kept inserting little McDonald's items everytime I would say..."How about some nice chicken-vegetable soup?" or "How about a lovely Ham Mommy sandwich?" After a silence she does her Muttley interpretation and sneaks in..."How about some pancakes!" Mind you, this was at 13:00 hours and long after breakfast was long done with by most honest citizens. I was scandalized and frammoushed no end! Really! Pancakes! Say...maybe with BACON LIGHTS it might work! AHA! To the lab!



Buffie said:


> Beacon lights or bacon lights? If we had bacon lights, we could eat breakfast in the dark.
> 
> 4 hours isn't sleep, btw. That's a nap! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting... Over here, pancakes are usually served for lunch...

Oh, Miss B... 4 hours can be real sleep... depending on your sleeping habits/abilities...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Buffie said:


> If we had bacon lights, we could eat breakfast in the dark.
> 
> 4 hours isn't sleep, btw. That's a nap! LOL



Bacon lights!!! I think the Chinese are working on that too. Have a look.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16385433/

And to answer your question about the Flashing Breast Lights...yes, they are real.
http://www.escapade.co.uk/Popular-Themes-sale/Hen-Stag/Flashing-Breast-Lights-.asp


----------



## Obesus (Jan 17, 2008)

That is one of the longest postings from you that I can recall! Excellent! I enjoy learning about the outer-space dining habits and I appreciate your support on the four-hour sleeping thing! Now, we need to learn how to have our pancakes while snoozing, so that we can save time at Mid-Day for a real siesta! Ole'! 



Timberwolf said:


> Interesting... Over here, pancakes are usually served for lunch...
> 
> Oh, Miss B... 4 hours can be real sleep... depending on your sleeping habits/abilities...


----------



## porkchop (Jan 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Seems as though someone was one step ahead of you porkchop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn it!
who'd have thunk it?


----------



## porkchop (Jan 17, 2008)

fatlane said:


> I have written a stern letter to the responsible parties. And, no, this is not on some website. This is in an _actual book_, made out of foldin' paper and _everything._
> 
> If I don't get a response soon, it'll be time to hit up a lawyer to write a $50 letter to the publisher...



you find out who did it and Buff and I will take care fo them!:bow:


----------



## Obesus (Jan 17, 2008)

(I am still quivering in my boots and sitting huddled in the corner of the kitchen, clinging to a dishrag....) I think it is you two that we should send off to deal with this matter...and stern, I am sure, you will, indeed, be! There will probably not even need to be words...just show up at the joint, give 'em the look and they will fold like a deck o' cards! :bow:



porkchop said:


> you find out who did it and Buff and I will take care fo them!:bow:


----------



## porkchop (Jan 17, 2008)

Obesus said:


> (I am still quivering in my boots and sitting huddled in the corner of the kitchen, clinging to a dishrag....) I think it is you two that we should send off to deal with this matter...and stern, I am sure, you will, indeed, be! There will probably not even need to be words...just show up at the joint, give 'em the look and they will fold like a deck o' cards! :bow:



yes...it seems it usually only takes a fierce stance and a look...and they are apologizing profusely.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking for Master Fatlane, who is undoubtedly off on another exotic mission halfway across the Globe, I wish to thank you for your dedication to his cause and to this very thread...as you and Timberwolf and Buffie and I carry on courageously with our rag-tag band of rebels and warriors, it behooves me to mention that FL forgot to pay the electric bill this month and I have RUN OUT OF FLASHLIGHT BATTERIES! I am down to those really smelly candles with the raspberry scent..yuck! I am being strong and patient and I will survive...thank you for your support! (Sniff, sniff) 




porkchop said:


> yes...it seems it usually only takes a fierce stance and a look...and they are apologizing profusely.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Obesus said:


> Speaking for Master Fatlane, who is undoubtedly off on another exotic mission halfway across the Globe, I wish to thank you for your dedication to his cause and to this very thread...as you and Timberwolf and Buffie and I carry on courageously with our rag-tag band of rebels and warriors, it behooves me to mention that FL forgot to pay the electric bill this month and I have RUN OUT OF FLASHLIGHT BATTERIES! I am down to those really smelly candles with the raspberry scent..yuck! I am being strong and patient and I will survive...thank you for your support! (Sniff, sniff)


*sends a pocket powerplant*


----------



## porkchop (Jan 19, 2008)

Obesus...are you complaining about being with Buffie and I in soft candle light?????:blush::doh:

Don't be surprised is you don't get very much sympathy from the viewers....


----------



## Obesus (Jan 20, 2008)

Just switched on Timberwolf's portable pocket power plant thingy and...you are *right*! I haven't gotten new glasses in a decade or so and looking in the candlelight, I thought you were the latest model Buffietron/Porkchoptrons and was I ever soooooooooooooo wrong! Uhhhhhhhh.....I think I hear Master's footsteps...I will be...ahem...in the uhhhhhhh.....LATTE LOUNGE...yeah, that's it....breaking out the fudge for a partay! This might require going in to the VAULT! Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooey! :wubu::shocked::blink:



porkchop said:


> Obesus...are you complaining about being with Buffie and I in soft candle light?????:blush::doh:
> 
> Don't be surprised is you don't get very much sympathy from the viewers....


----------



## porkchop (Jan 22, 2008)

latte??? Chocolate???? quick...to the vault....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

*sends some chocolate cake and a note*


----------



## Obesus (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually, no one stole the note, but I just like the sound of the word..."purrrrrrrrrr-loined"....it has an old-timey goodness to it! Perhaps I shall grow me a momentary handlebar moustache and muttonchops!

CAKE! Yes....cake...I must needs contemplate the cake....aum!



Timberwolf said:


> *sends some chocolate cake and a note*


----------



## porkchop (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmm...what did the note say???


----------



## Obesus (Jan 24, 2008)

AHA! I am thinking we must needs apply our Sherlock Holmes' type deductive skills to this problem, perhaps utilize some of the Worlds' largest computers and ask the neighborhood kids what they think! That ought to get us somewhere!
Quick....more coffee!!!!!
Sherlock Hemlock here, on the job!



porkchop said:


> hmmm...what did the note say???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

porkchop said:


> hmmm...what did the note say???


Sorry, but that note isn't able to speak... 

I wrote: Sorry that I couldn't come...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 24, 2008)

"wrote: Sorry that I couldn't come"...it only took a few well placed government grants and our scientists were able to crack that one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

But it obviously took quite some time finding them...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 25, 2008)

We had to put them through grad school like, uh, really lickety-split quick!  It will take decades to pay off the student loan! 



Timberwolf said:


> But it obviously took quite some time finding them...


----------



## porkchop (Jan 31, 2008)

who doesn't have student loans these days?:doh:


----------



## Obesus (Jan 31, 2008)

When I went to medical coding school I wound up paying a huge sum, which is now just about paid off, but I am avoiding the high cost of grad school for Art with a simple "Just say No!" approach....THE SURREALISTS NEVER WENT TO GRAD SCHOOL! I have that sign tacked up everywhere I go, including bus stops and it seems to be working! :bow:



porkchop said:


> who doesn't have student loans these days?:doh:


----------



## porkchop (Feb 2, 2008)

ahhhha! Smart man...see who needs grad school!
I had loans but the amount was pretty low compared to my siblings and other friends. It took almost 7 years to pay the off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

*casts a resurrection spell*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *casts a resurrection spell*



Momentarily wonders where his Royalness Fatlane has been  Then goes back to sleep hoping to resume the dream about Buffie's flashing breast lights :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a good question... I have another good question...

Where is our holiness Obe-Wan?

Sweet dreams, daddyoh! 

This reminds me... has anybody seen Buffie and porkchop?

I feel a tad lonesome, so all alone in this big set. I sure hope I didn't get lost...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> This is a good question... I have another good question...
> 
> Where is our holiness Obe-Wan?
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to feel the same way. I saw Buffie posted 3 days ago in another thread. But the others seem to have just vaporized. :blink: I smell remnants of the Chia Head thread, where all the Chias just started disappearing. Odd, very odd


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure hope this ain't a space oddity...


----------



## Buffie (Feb 18, 2008)

Me so sorry! I'm here. Partly. 

I have hot blooded chicken disease again. This sucks. I've been hacking up green gunk for a week! DISGUSTING! SO DISGUSTING! I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate being sick.

-pant-pant-

Sorry. I'm just snorky and snotty and congested and out of sorts and currently wishing this plague on my enemies... Thankfully, none of you need to worry about catching it. 

=)

But I did make a gift of it to Mr. Buffie for Valentine's day. He's thrilled, really.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 19, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Me so sorry! I'm here. Partly.
> 
> I have hot blooded chicken disease again. This sucks. I've been hacking up green gunk for a week! DISGUSTING! SO DISGUSTING! I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate being sick.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you are so sick Buffie, my sympathies to you, but glad to hear you are still among the living.... whew!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 19, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Me so sorry! I'm here. Partly.
> 
> I have hot blooded chicken disease again. This sucks. I've been hacking up green gunk for a week! DISGUSTING! SO DISGUSTING! I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate being sick.
> 
> ...



Hope this doesn't develop into a _chest cold_...half of Missouri would be in danger!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww! Thanks guys. I appreciate it. It will be nice to have my sense of smell back soon, so I can actually TASTE food. 

I think Missouri is safe for now, Freebie. For the record, the doc called it acute bronchitits, although I fail to see what about it qualifies for 'cute'. 

The fear has been that I will slide into pneumonia before it's over, but so far, it's just lingering in between and holding on. 

I hate to be a buzzkill, but this is the worst I've felt in a long time. It started in late 2005... I got a bad cold in November of that year and I've been sick almost like clockwork ever quarter since. Total shit! Prior to that, I hadn't been seriously sick since 1997. What gives???


----------



## Buffie (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh... and you men are awful! Mr. Buffie is typically on the stoic side. Breaking bones, gashing himself open, dropping a brick on his toe and he barely flinches.

But give him bronchitis, dear mother of god. The world is ending. It's been incessant... NONSTOP... whining. The sound of his voice makes my teeth gnash. Thankfully he's been sedated on NyQuil since Friday, but for those 3 hours a day when he's awake, he's making me insssssane.

As far as sick goes, we've both been hit incredibly hard, but one of us is handling this FAR better than the other. He didn't appreciate his Valentine's gift quite the way I had envisioned. LOL

Bless me for that man is sleeping right now else I might smother him with a tabby cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwww... poor Buffie. I feel with you. ((((((((((((((((Buffie))))))))))))))))

I'm wondering myself why such things like a cold hit us men so hard... 
Maybe it's from our hunting ancestors... 
Being sick meant they couldn't go hunting, so they started whining like little kids to get as much care as possible to be able to go hunting again as soon as possible... 
(Just my theory...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess after this lecture the audience fell asleep. 
I should keep in mind not to hold forth so much...


----------



## Obesus (Mar 13, 2008)

Zounds! There are fires upon the Mountain and the ocean boils in agonizing darknesses, but mostly *Brother Timberwolf is rockin' out in outer space *and the audience is riffin' with quantum guitars! I can hold my silence no more and our sacred thread must be saved at all cost...even necroposting or thread bumping or the DARK ARTS or EVEN trafficking with SPIRITS!!!!!!!!!!!! AHA! 

Oh....I imagine my personality split may have something to do with the dissociative powers of my visions here....W.E. aka Timmy



Timberwolf said:


> I guess after this lecture the audience fell asleep.
> I should keep in mind not to hold forth so much...



View attachment shiningones.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay! :bounce:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yay! :bounce:




Seconded!!! But that still leaves the unanswered question as to what happened to Fatlane. Has been over two months now since he's been active. My concern grows


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Seconded!!! But that still leaves the unanswered question as to what happened to Fatlane. Has been over two months now since he's been active. My concern grows


Well, as far as I remember, he usually was up to something big when he was on such a hiatus.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 14, 2008)

Fatlane's missing? he is? truly? but I just saw him the other day....
maybe he is undercover...?
Sorry to hear you are down Buff....I can make some killer get well brownies for you if you like...:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

O hai, porkchop. Long time no see...


----------



## porkchop (Mar 15, 2008)

question for you all...with Easter coming....do you think you can hunt for chocolate eggs and then send them my way??? Pretty please...:wubu:


----------



## Obesus (Mar 15, 2008)

...with a fabulous steamy, rich creamy latte' on the side!



porkchop said:


> question for you all...with Easter coming....do you think you can hunt for chocolate eggs and then send them my way??? Pretty please...:wubu:



View attachment easter_eggs.jpg


----------



## porkchop (Mar 17, 2008)

mmmmmm heaven! Good thinking O.

and have a happy St. Patty's day!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

St. Fatty's day? (there's a lot of noise in the background)


----------



## porkchop (Mar 18, 2008)

lol....noise in the background? sure sure..
Sure ....we can call it that if you like!lol


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 2, 2008)

Eggsellent idea, eh? AHA! Yes, it *is* none so else, other than I...obie-wan in my new role as spectre and denizen of the night, here to celebrate...uhhhhh....what day was that, anyway? International St. FATTY's Day! Naturlich! I stand here firmly in support of such a thing! Yes!!! Ahem. Too bad it is already over for a couple of weeks...I shall have to mind the calendar more closely next year...note to self. :doh::bow: 23 Skidoo!!!!



porkchop said:


> lol....noise in the background? sure sure..
> Sure ....we can call it that if you like!lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

:huh:  :huh:  :huh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 2, 2008)

Brother Timberwolf and esteemed threadians: it is one of my habits that as my personae grow _dim_ and weak, so I begin a new schauspiele with a new character every once in a bit. Since 1999 I have had at least six different usernames here at Dims and the other locations where I ponder existence on the Net..and this new username pleases me mightily and profoundly, with a sense of _exstasis_ and aesthetic delight! AHA! I have been in stealth mode for a bit, wrestling with the existential ramifications of it all and now; I report from the depths of Ghostwood Forest, near the small town of Twin Peaks....where the Owls are not what they seem and Fire Walks with Me! :bow:
Timmy aka Obesus, aka Reverend_Elder_Mech, aka Hyperphage, aka Obie-Wan-Kenobi, usw, usw



Timberwolf said:


> :huh:  :huh:  :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi!

Nice to see you again. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Brother Timberwolf and esteemed threadians: it is one of my habits that as my personae grow _dim_ and weak, so I begin a new schauspiele with a new character every once in a bit. Since 1999 I have had at least six different usernames here at Dims and the other locations where I ponder existence on the Net..and this new username pleases me mightily and profoundly, with a sense of _exstasis_ and aesthetic delight! AHA! I have been in stealth mode for a bit, wrestling with the existential ramifications of it all and now; I report from the depths of Ghostwood Forest, near the small town of Twin Peaks....where the Owls are not what they seem and Fire Walks with Me! :bow:
> Timmy aka Obesus, aka Reverend_Elder_Mech, aka Hyperphage, aka Obie-Wan-Kenobi, usw, usw


:blink:... :doh:... :bow:... ...

I see. Now I understand... I started fearing that, instead of getting better, things would be getting worse for me...

So, welcome (back) to our board, dear Windom!


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 3, 2008)

Greetings and felicitations! Oh, there were bleak times on the olden boards, where my usernames were very dark and challenging....but I take sport and delight in "Windom Earle," since his character on Twin Peaks evoked a sort of zaniness that suits my present incarnation....I shall see where things lead me in Owl Cave and Ghostwood forest and perhaps take a stroll down to the Great Northern! Well met! :bow:




swamptoad said:


> Hi!
> 
> Nice to see you again. :bow:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 3, 2008)

Things only grow better, deeper and more complex....now that the Master Fatlane has departed us for an extended period (and forgot to send me my union scale minion checks...0.32 cents a month (a princely sum, if you ask me)....I have needed to look for other occupations..the Windom Earle gig was available, so the rest is history! This thread shall survive and prosper! Huzzah! Huzzah! Blimey too!!!:bow:

PS...those smileys depict a veritable hieroglyphic of emotions and discovery!




Timberwolf said:


> :blink:... :doh:... :bow:... ...
> 
> I see. Now I understand... I started fearing that, instead of getting better, things would be getting worse for me...
> 
> So, welcome (back) to our board, dear Windom!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

"Need more input!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, I see Number Five also dropped in for a can of oil... Welcome!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 3, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> "Need more input!"



No disassemble!!!!  The thread remains intact!!!! With excitement like this, who needs enemas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Enemas? :huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that is a saying something to the effect of validating the sheer excitement-packed'ness and medicinal properties of our thread...a cleansing of the very soul in its' deepest and most sublime aspects...an opening of the Pleroma into the Psyche with profound effects upon our lower bodily funstions...uhhhhhhh....maybe not. At any rate; YES: the excitement builds and our bodies are driven by the endorphins and adrenalin of the moment..anything could happen anytime..._we don't know_! :bow:

Anyone who can identify the source of the image will get instant rep and awesomely good karma! How's that for a good deal! Prizes in our thread!  Next will be a toaster!



Timberwolf said:


> Enemas? :huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 3, 2008)

Where my non-TV watching and arcane film viewing habits leave me hopelessly adrift. Brother Swamptoad...who is your mechanical friend? I am not familiar with him, but I do favor our robotic friends...whyfore oh sage of the swamp, does he need more input? 



swamptoad said:


> "Need more input!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as I know, this is Number Five, aka Johnny Five, from the movie "Short Circuit".
More info here.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 3, 2008)

lol....things never get normal around here do they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Why should they?


----------



## porkchop (Apr 3, 2008)

just a statement of fact....not a request!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Aha...


----------



## porkchop (Apr 3, 2008)

You're confused? ...good ...that makes both of us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe we should found a club...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Windom Earle, Johnny 5 (originally called "S-A-I-N-T Prototype Number 5") is the fictional robotic star of the movies Short Circuit.

S-A-I-N-T = (Strategic-Artificially-Intelligent-Nuclear-Transport)

Some info on Johnny 5's personality -----

This 'splains why he says "need more input!"

Johnny 5 is very curious and inquisitive with an almost insatiable thirst for "input" of just about any kind, but he is especially fond of books and television. While he started life as a military prototype he has a great respect for life and refuses to use his capabilities to harm others, even when they have no such compunctions towards him. He is very intelligent and inventive with an encyclopedic knowledge, but can be quite naive and child-like at times and can be too eager to trust people that he shouldnt. His innocent nature has been taken advantage of on several occasions.

:bow:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 3, 2008)

I will set my team a'researchin' and lurchin' and perchin' and such! 



swamptoad said:


> Windom Earle, Johnny 5 (originally called "S-A-I-N-T Prototype Number 5") is the fictional robotic star of the movies Short Circuit.
> 
> S-A-I-N-T = (Strategic-Artificially-Intelligent-Nuclear-Transport)
> 
> ...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 4, 2008)

I am feeling highly empathic here, with you, sharing your experience of confusion in our thread....it is a difficult and demanding experience to be a threadian in this particular part of the Dims-world, but you are, after all, part of the family, so to speak, and families can have moments and sometimes whole years! Missing the Master Fatlane, is certainly a difficult experience for us all and my new employers in Ghostwood Forest are much more stern and demanding than FL ever was...so, this is a trying time for us; there are still lattes and chocolate aplenty here to soothe the soul and set the mind at ease....yours, in the Fellowship of the Thread....obe-wan 

May the Force be with you! AHA! :bow:



porkchop said:


> You're confused? ...good ...that makes both of us.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 4, 2008)

...with big overstuffed leather chairs and butlers..low lighting and soft conversation...it is raining outside and the atmosphere inside is cozy and relaxed...and we are all confused!!!! Eggsellent suggestion..really first rate there, brother Timberwolf...I will talk to our fiscal people and get with legal; maybe do lunch with operations and see what we can pull together!



Timberwolf said:


> Maybe we should found a club...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice ele-pa-tant!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Ermmm... I guess, without you mentioning it, brother toad, I'd never recognized...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

It really ties the room together, don'tcha t'ink!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Indeed... And it looks so comfortable.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 4, 2008)

...here at the Buffie, whatsishoozis and Friends thread! We aim for total and complete comfort enjoyment, along with scads and scads of good ol' fashioned Slack and honky-tonk piano music played by gorgeous women of size! Ahem....



Timberwolf said:


> Indeed... And it looks so comfortable.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, apparently, you're actually right.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 7, 2008)

lol...now we have to play the piano??? Nobody said anything about playing the piano....I only got to the grade four book....honky tonk races okay with everyone?


----------



## porkchop (Apr 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe we should found a club...



love clubs...should we have a secret handshake or something???


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe we could use the left hand instead of the right...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 17, 2008)

.........we could do that.....and then shout "_Salutem Punctis Trianguli_" through big bullhorns, although it might annoy the Masonic Lodge next door!



Timberwolf said:


> Maybe we could use the left hand instead of the right...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you think acting like this would suit a *secret* handshake?


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 17, 2008)

I have discovered in life, through my deep studies of psychology and human behavior, that the absolute bestest possible way to hide a really big secret is to shout it through a really big, loud and annoying bullhorn! That way, people focus on the bullhorn and don't really pay attention to what it is that you are saying! They are more in the "I really wish that idiot with the bullhorn would shut-up." mode!!!!! The other option is to misdirect attention from the ruckus by painting the front of the clubhouse with a big sign that says...."Really BIG Secret Clubhouse".....then they will go "Ho-Hum....another one? That is the third this week!" :doh::huh:

I lead a very strange and twisty life!:bow:

Timmy-wan van Obie!



Timberwolf said:


> Do you think acting like this would suit a *secret* handshake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, seen from this point of view...

I have to admit that this actually is somehow right... the more you shout, the less people will listen... 
And I guess that, especially in your residential area, people might be quite enervated by all the eccentrism, so they won't even look...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 18, 2008)

One time I was walking around in the Castro area of San Francisco and I looked over and there were about 100 naked bicyclists zooming down the street in a big pack.....and everyone was like...."Yeah, and isn't that about the 10th time this week?" It was an amazing experience...kind of like being in a Fellini film, except it wasn't a film and there was no Fellini!!!!



Timberwolf said:


> Well, seen from this point of view...
> 
> I have to admit that this actually is somehow right... the more you shout, the less people will listen...
> And I guess that, especially in your residential area, people might be quite enervated by all the eccentrism, so they won't even look...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Who knows? maybe you just didn't recognize him... 

(And ghosts sometimes prefer to stay invisible...)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> One time I was walking around in the Castro area of San Francisco and I looked over and there were about 100 naked bicyclists zooming down the street in a big pack.....and everyone was like...."Yeah, and isn't that about the 10th time this week?" It was an amazing experience...kind of like being in a Fellini film, except it wasn't a film and there was no Fellini!!!!




I was just curious if that dude in the black and white picture was "unsure" and had to put on some more under-the-arm anti perspirant? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Nah, he's just checking if his collarbone is still in place...

Besides, that's Mr. Fellini in that pic.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 19, 2008)

.....and I highly recommend his cinematic effort surrealiste' "The City of Women"....much food for thought and the eye in that one, eh? 
Cinema 27A "Italian Films after the War" meets just down the hall in the secret clubroom building...bring pencils, notepaper and coffee!!:bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Nah, he's just checking if his collarbone is still in place...
> 
> Besides, that's Mr. Fellini in that pic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it allowed to bring a laptop and iced tea instead?

Besides, what would Fellini have been without Mastroianni? And vice versa?


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 19, 2008)

....you are the sage and wise one! Naturally! I will bring a full digital recording studio to capture the moment!!! Iced tea will be served right along with the Pasta Primavera and Latte'! (Hopefully that part will draw our Miss Porkchop back into the fold!!!) Our first point in the seminar...yes..indeed, Fellini without Mastoianni would have been like a fish without a bicycle!!!:doh::blink:



Timberwolf said:


> Is it allowed to bring a laptop and iced tea instead?
> 
> Besides, what would Fellini have been without Mastroianni? And vice versa?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....you are the sage and wise one! Naturally! I will bring a full digital recording studio to capture the moment!!! Iced tea will be served right along with the Pasta Primavera and Latte'! (Hopefully that part will draw our Miss Porkchop back into the fold!!!) Our first point in the seminar...yes..indeed, Fellini without Mastoianni would have been like a fish without a bicycle!!!:doh::blink:


Hmmm...
In inversion of that argument, this would mean that Mastroianni without Fellini would have been like a bicycle without a fish...
Makes me wonder where that fish would be going on that bicycle, and where without... And, most important, where would the bicycle go without the fish?
:huh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 20, 2008)

Fishes generally must needs go upstream, so I suspect he might be heading _*up*_ North....Bicycles are attracted by magnets, so....voila' again...the answer is North, towards the magnetic pole! Perhaps they had a date with Porkchop up there in the icy wastes of Canada! 

Yes, by the way, you have discovered the eternal riddle...Mastroianni without Fellini....what would the World have been like? More like bicycles smelling of fish, methinks! 



Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm...
> In inversion of that argument, this would mean that Mastroianni without Fellini would have been like a bicycle without a fish...
> Makes me wonder where that fish would be going on that bicycle, and where without... And, most important, where would the bicycle go without the fish?
> :huh:



BTW...the dude with the wires is Donald Buchla with one of his "100 Series" analog synths...I lied about the digital part!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Fishes generally must needs go upstream, so I suspect he might be heading _*up*_ North....Bicycles are attracted by magnets, so....voila' again...the answer is North, towards the magnetic pole! Perhaps they had a date with Porkchop up there in the icy wastes of Canada!


I guess the bicycles might have been quite disappointed to find out that the magnetic pole of the earth isn't as attractive to them as they had thought...


Windom Earle said:


> Yes, by the way, you have discovered the eternal riddle...Mastroianni without Fellini....what would the World have been like? More like bicycles smelling of fish, methinks!


You've got a point, there...



Windom Earle said:


> BTW...the dude with the wires is Donald Buchla with one of his "100 Series" analog synths...I lied about the digital part!


That was quite clear to me... But I prefer it when people admit it themselves without me forcing them...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 20, 2008)

I *finally* noticed your Myspace thingy and omigosh...you are a musician! Ach! I am feeling six degrees of dumbness right now...how did I miss that????? Electronic music at that..rockin' out there Dancewolf and I like the wacky samples! Gosh, could the folks in this thread get any niftier? 
:bow::bow::bow:



Timberwolf said:


> I guess the bicycles might have been quite disappointed to find out that the magnetic pole of the earth isn't as attractive to them as they had thought...
> You've got a point, there...
> 
> That was quite clear to me... But I prefer it when people admit it themselves without me forcing them...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, that is quite new... talk about the beginning of this month or so... that I have a MySpace music site...
Right now, it's all about arrangements, as I don't have the possibility to connect my keyboard to the 'puter... Besides, that's a nice keyboard you have there...


----------



## porkchop (Apr 20, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....you are the sage and wise one! Naturally! I will bring a full digital recording studio to capture the moment!!! Iced tea will be served right along with the Pasta Primavera and Latte'! (Hopefully that part will draw our Miss Porkchop back into the fold!!!) Our first point in the seminar...yes..indeed, Fellini without Mastoianni would have been like a fish without a bicycle!!!:doh::blink:



lol...I am back...sorry...got lost in the naked cyclists....so confusing...didn't know where to look and ended up getting lost.:doh:
did we say lattes?


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 21, 2008)

...yes, amidst the bicyclists, nudists, fishes and Italian film directors, there was a momentary mention of lattes being served...I kept one nicely warm for you, as is the custom, of course....perhaps our now infamous bicycle riding fish could help me by delivering it to you...he seems to be headed in your direction anyhoo! I am thinking that we might offer the Cliff Notes to the Buffie, Fatlane and Friends thread for the edification of those of us taking Film 27A...Italian Cinema after the War!! Say...this calls for a screening of "The Bicycle Thief"...Italiano Neo-Realism...mmmmm....that's good! Say, let me add some delicious Fettucine Alfredo to that order of Latte! Sounds so yummalicious!!!



porkchop said:


> lol...I am back...sorry...got lost in the naked cyclists....so confusing...didn't know where to look and ended up getting lost.:doh:
> did we say lattes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank goodness I have my biycle in the back yard. No way to steal it.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 22, 2008)

I do so look forward to more Musika-Wolf in the future!!! I work in Acid Loops for amusement...when I get the new version and I can actually render them as MP-3's, I will frammus some to you! I love your wacky sense of sampling though...it is _very_ original and quite amusing!
On an interesting note, May 3rd, I will be attending the REASON 4 Producers Conference here in SF...REASON has always been one of my most favorite programs and this is a chance to learn a lot in one day...I will be getting KORE-2 in the Summer...Native Instruments is my second favoritist! Hey..Sweden and Germany...that's a Northern European synth trend!
I recently went on to Musician's friend and found a fabulous deal for a Novation X-Station 61 Midi controller...half price! It had a few flaws, like one broken key, but I work around it!!! The Casio is what I take on the road for our dark lounge music shows...I play with my ex-wife Suzi, who performs on the vintage shortwave radio, condenser mic, turntable and 78's, connected to a Death Metal pedal...hey, it's San Francisco!!!!  Rock on, Brother Dancewolf!
PS...Cinderbunny is, of course, our rockin' geetar and cello player!






Timberwolf said:


> Oh, that is quite new... talk about the beginning of this month or so... that I have a MySpace music site...
> Right now, it's all about arrangements, as I don't have the possibility to connect my keyboard to the 'puter... Besides, that's a nice keyboard you have there...


----------



## porkchop (Apr 23, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...yes, amidst the bicyclists, nudists, fishes and Italian film directors, there was a momentary mention of lattes being served...I kept one nicely warm for you, as is the custom, of course....perhaps our now infamous bicycle riding fish could help me by delivering it to you...he seems to be headed in your direction anyhoo! I am thinking that we might offer the Cliff Notes to the Buffie, Fatlane and Friends thread for the edification of those of us taking Film 27A...Italian Cinema after the War!! Say...this calls for a screening of "The Bicycle Thief"...Italiano Neo-Realism...mmmmm....that's good! Say, let me add some delicious Fettucine Alfredo to that order of Latte! Sounds so yummalicious!!!



oh....you are making me hungry...a latte AND fetticini alfredo?????:shocked:
careful I might go into shock...
I think you are inside my head....you know way toooooo much...lol:doh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 23, 2008)

Upon my honor as a gentleman and scholar of the arcane, you have my word that there would be absolutely *NO* Tiramisu involved with said Latte and Fettucine Alfredo...none, whatsoever! Not the tiniest bit.....*NO*.....well...maybe just a smidge! :batting:



porkchop said:


> oh....you are making me hungry...a latte AND fetticini alfredo?????:shocked:
> careful I might go into shock...
> I think you are inside my head....you know way toooooo much...lol:doh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 23, 2008)

Friend Timberwolf...I see the wisdom of your habit...with the bicycle in the back yard, sitting in the middle of the wolf-pack, no one would dare so to touch it! AHA! Very clever, indeed!

I swear upon my honor, that when I Googled "Wolves and bicycle" a goodly amount of pictures came up....who knew that this was such a popular combo?



Timberwolf said:


> Thank goodness I have my biycle in the back yard. No way to steal it.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 23, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Upon my honor as a gentleman and scholar of the arcane, you have my word that there would be absolutely *NO* Tiramisu involved with said Latte and Fettucine Alfredo...none, whatsoever! Not the tiniest bit.....*NO*.....well...maybe just a smidge! :batting:



stop it I say...just stop...:eat2:
okay...going to go have lunch...bad man...bad...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Windom ain't bad... He just can't control his tongue...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 24, 2008)

My tongue was held and tortured by tiny food demons who whispered tantalizing tid-bits about Tiramisu Brownies and Devil's Food cakes and Maple Fudge and Boston Cream Pies and....stop! Stop I say, tiny food demons! You are driving me berserk!!! Stop! 



Timberwolf said:


> Windom ain't bad... He just can't control his tongue...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

I see... It takes loads of strength to withstand these little buggers...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

I use special spectral neon interferometer tubes to help me withstand the visual torment! :shocked:



Timberwolf said:


> I see... It takes loads of strength to withstand these little buggers...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

...hasn't posted on this thread since January and that his last logged activity at Dims was 3-14-08??????????????????? Should we be concerned? Buffie did post here awhile ago....and she is definitely around on the Paysite Board and such...although she has abandoned us to our own devices too..sniff, sniff!
Porkchop hates us and I think I am going to eat some gummi worms.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, feels a tad loney in here...

But I'm not sure if porkchop really hates us... Perhaps she is just too busy eating, after you made her hungry.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...hasn't posted on this thread since January and that his last logged activity at Dims was 3-14-08??????????????????? Should we be concerned? Buffie did post here awhile ago....and she is definitely around on the Paysite Board and such...although she has abandoned us to our own devices too..sniff, sniff!
> Porkchop hates us and I think I am going to eat some gummi worms.



This was a discussion Timberwolf and I had around mid February. During your transformation. The absence of yourself, Fatlane, Buffie and Porkchop had us both concerned greatly. Buffie had fallen ill at the time and you were in the midst of a metamorphosis. Thankfully TW would cast the occassional Resurrection Spell, but mostly in vain. While I did not know Fatlane very well, I find myself missing his posts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, resurrection spells usually work better if one knows where to find the recipient...

But I agree with you that Fatlane's posts are missed.
I sometimes wonder if he may come out of his barn one day having changed, too... :huh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

I know Porkchop has love for the thread...but I was feeling a craving for frosted Gummi Worms, so I had to find a reason! :doh:



Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, feels a tad loney in here...
> 
> But I'm not sure if porkchop really hates us... Perhaps she is just too busy eating, after you made her hungry.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

I do know Fatlane enough to know that his work has been taking him out of the Country a lot within the past few months...opening up a particularly large new market in the Far East...and I am chalking it up to his being in a really busy phase with work, but I know he will be back..he is too connected to the Dims world...in the meantime, how about the "Timberwolf, Porkchop, Daddyoh70, Swamptoad, Windom Earle and Friends" thread? Hmmmmmmmmm.....sounds like a really important law firm!!!! 



daddyoh70 said:


> This was a discussion Timberwolf and I had around mid February. During your transformation. The absence of yourself, Fatlane, Buffie and Porkchop had us both concerned greatly. Buffie had fallen ill at the time and you were in the midst of a metamorphosis. Thankfully TW would cast the occassional Resurrection Spell, but mostly in vain. While I did not know Fatlane very well, I find myself missing his posts.


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

....that there may be good things going on in his life...I am getting all misty here, listening to Buckethead's "Giant Robot"...just thinking about Tokyo being under attack by a 50 foot man with a chicken bucket on his head and a really mean shreddin' guitar...Fatlane...that was for you....sniff, sniff...sob, whimper, moan...say, there is that *chicken *theme again...Fatlane always makes me think about giant world-destroying chickens for some odd reason! :shocked:



Timberwolf said:


> Well, resurrection spells usually work better if one knows where to find the recipient...
> 
> But I agree with you that Fatlane's posts are missed.
> I sometimes wonder if he may come out of his barn one day having changed, too... :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I do know Fatlane enough to know that his work has been taking him out of the Country a lot within the past few months...opening up a particularly large new market in the Far East...and I am chalking it up to his being in a really busy phase with work, but I know he will be back..he is too connected to the Dims world...in the meantime, how about the "Timberwolf, Porkchop, Daddyoh70, Swamptoad, Windom Earle and Friends" thread? Hmmmmmmmmm.....sounds like a really important law firm!!!!


Yeah, somewhat... Fat acceptance lawyers, I'd guess...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....that there may be good things going on in his life...I am getting all misty here, listening to Buckethead's "Giant Robot"...just thinking about Tokyo being under attack by a 50 foot man with a chicken bucket on his head and a really mean shreddin' guitar...Fatlane...that was for you....sniff, sniff...sob, whimper, moan...say, there is that *chicken *theme again...Fatlane always makes me think about giant world-destroying chickens for some odd reason! :shocked:


Tokyo under attack? Well, I'd watch out for Godzilla... He may come to rescue Japan (as he sometimes did...) :blink:

The chicken theme might be attached to the big, red barn Fatlane sometimes mentioned. And as his member status states "barned"... And you listening to *Bucket*head... performing *Giant* Robot... well... :blink: :doh:  :happy:


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes.....yes! Fat Acceptance Lawyers....the firm of Bulge, Dimple and Crease! YES! This could be HUGE! I am all over this like a cheap suit! (That is about the only kind of suit I can afford right now...certainly not a _LAW SUIT_!) Yuk-Yuk! 



Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, somewhat... Fat acceptance lawyers, I'd guess...


----------



## Windom Earle (Apr 27, 2008)

You speak with the wisdom of the wolves! Barn...chickens...buckets..chicken feed....Godzilla...YES! It all makes sense now! Why, oh why didn't I see all of this before? I feel ashamed for my lack of insight! :doh:




Timberwolf said:


> Tokyo under attack? Well, I'd watch out for Godzilla... He may come to rescue Japan (as he sometimes did...) :blink:
> 
> The chicken theme might be attached to the big, red barn Fatlane sometimes mentioned. And as his member status states "barned"... And you listening to *Bucket*head... performing *Giant* Robot... well... :blink: :doh:  :happy:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 29, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...hasn't posted on this thread since January and that his last logged activity at Dims was 3-14-08??????????????????? Should we be concerned? Buffie did post here awhile ago....and she is definitely around on the Paysite Board and such...although she has abandoned us to our own devices too..sniff, sniff!
> Porkchop hates us and I think I am going to eat some gummi worms.



Oh piddle piddle! I have not abandoned! I lurk. =) The evil eye of Buffie is always upon you.  

Where is the old Flat Lame anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, you're actually still alive?

I had thought that was just a rumor.


----------



## Windom Earle (May 2, 2008)

Oh rockingest one! You have brought infinite perk and plentiful glossy shininess to our thread! Errrrrr....uhhhhhh....YOUR thread!  We was just borrowing it for a second or three! I cannot resist giving one of my special soft jiggly Obesus hugs to everyone in the thread...I have just been all emotional and wiggly lately....oh, as far as I can figure out, FL has gone into the giant chicken farming biz somewhere North of Borneo and a bit further to the left! 



Buffie said:


> Oh piddle piddle! I have not abandoned! I lurk. =) The evil eye of Buffie is always upon you.
> 
> Where is the old Flat Lame anyway?


----------



## Windom Earle (May 2, 2008)

I saw a piccy of her over on the Paysite thread the other day and she was wearing this outfit...well..it wasn't _much_ of an outfit but man, oh man, she was sure makin' that sorta' outfit thingy look pretty dang good over there and I think I hear Cinderbunny calling me, so I better go before I get into more trouble! :blush:



Timberwolf said:


> Oh, you're actually still alive?
> 
> I had thought that was just a rumor.


----------



## Buffie (May 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, you're actually still alive?
> 
> I had thought that was just a rumor.



... I have been to the other side ... Mmmhmm. Wanna know what hell is like? People who are bad get sentenced to the insurance industy, where they work fffffffoooooorrrrrrrreeeeeevvvvvveeeeeerrrrrr. 

Not dead. Not today, anyway.


----------



## Buffie (May 7, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I saw a piccy of her over on the Paysite thread the other day and she was wearing this outfit...well..it wasn't _much_ of an outfit but man, oh man, she was sure makin' that sorta' outfit thingy look pretty dang good over there and I think I hear Cinderbunny calling me, so I better go before I get into more trouble! :blush:



:happy: You are ever so kind! 

Who's a Cinderbunny and does it bake cookies? It sounds like something that might bake cookies. Jus sayin.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Buffie said:


> ... I have been to the other side ... Mmmhmm. Wanna know what hell is like? People who are bad get sentenced to the insurance industy, where they work fffffffoooooorrrrrrrreeeeeevvvvvveeeeeerrrrrr.
> 
> Not dead. Not today, anyway.


Oh, that is a new form of hell... never heard of it before. 
Though I can roughly understand your sentiments in this case...
But I'm actually not quite sure if this would be better than the hell I'm living in...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 7, 2008)

aka Princess Fur-toes, is my cottontail bunny-rabbit...she, does, indeed, enjoy her bunny cookies, small animal cakes, Rondis and other treats, but we don't let her use the oven...yet...she does answer the phone for me, usually! She raises paw in salutations to Miss Buffie and wishes you enoyment of many cookies yourself! :bow:



Buffie said:


> :happy: You are ever so kind!
> 
> Who's a Cinderbunny and does it bake cookies? It sounds like something that might bake cookies. Jus sayin.


----------



## Windom Earle (May 7, 2008)

...is that if there is anything possibly worse than insurance per se, it would be Medicaid and that is what I am facing a double dose of....two different audits going on at the _same time_.....I am moving slowly...ever so slowly...and carefully.....ooooooooooh...........



Buffie said:


> ... I have been to the other side ... Mmmhmm. Wanna know what hell is like? People who are bad get sentenced to the insurance industy, where they work fffffffoooooorrrrrrrreeeeeevvvvvveeeeeerrrrrr.
> 
> Not dead. Not today, anyway.


----------



## Windom Earle (May 7, 2008)

Imagine being sentenced to Dante's Hell by having to fill out every form you do in triplicate, for the rest of eternity...and then having people whine and complain at you constantly while you are doing this form-filling out...shiver!



Timberwolf said:


> Oh, that is a new form of hell... never heard of it before.
> Though I can roughly understand your sentiments in this case...
> But I'm actually not quite sure if this would be better than the hell I'm living in...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Beieve me, Windom, there are things that are worse...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 10, 2008)

...Cocktail Waitress? Trampoline tester? Starbuck's Barista? 



Timberwolf said:


> Beieve me, Windom, there are things that are worse...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Even worse than that... 


(Sure hope this won't blow your mind's fuses...)


----------



## Windom Earle (May 10, 2008)

Fuse Tester in a swimming-pool factory! AHA! I knew it! 



Timberwolf said:


> Even worse than that...
> 
> 
> (Sure hope this won't blow your mind's fuses...)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

ROFL... No... Sorry. Even worse...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 10, 2008)

Dynamite tester? Stove-pipe hat magnate? Bicycle accident testing dummy? Captain of Industry? Ooooooh. I give up, I did blow a fuse in the mind! 



Timberwolf said:


> ROFL... No... Sorry. Even worse...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Oops... Sorry...  :blush:

Bicycle accident testing dummy... quite a harsh job, if I may say so... 

Job hunter in the land of no jobs can be quite frustrating sometimes...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 11, 2008)

I am sending so much shamanic job-finding energy that it will blow a hole or two in the walls! Whoa! Magic is afoot! :bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Oops... Sorry...  :blush:
> 
> Bicycle accident testing dummy... quite a harsh job, if I may say so...
> 
> Job hunter in the land of no jobs can be quite frustrating sometimes...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

*Checks news for stories about suddenly appearing holes in walls*


----------



## Windom Earle (May 15, 2008)

I was a couple of degrees off....too much darn latte coffee...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm... where did that happen? I still have no news about sudden holes... :blink:


----------



## Windom Earle (May 18, 2008)

I forgot to warn the News Agencies about it...they might have been busy with the election thingy or something! But, in _really_ important news, I joined the "Last Cycle" KULT forum, yesterday, which is kicky, because KULT is just about _dead_ as a franchise RPG...so, as usual, I am last one on the boat! Yeehaw, though; that is a groovy and bo-dacious little forum...already got me a dadburn re-sponse on my first post! 
Wa-hooooooooooooooooooooooey! 



Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... where did that happen? I still have no news about sudden holes... :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

Aha... Cool for you! (In a refreshing way, I hope...)


----------



## Windom Earle (May 21, 2008)

It is a whole new world! Over there, I can't even have an avatar until I prove myself and my description is "Lictor's Underling"....I feel so, so, so positively wicked over there! Wheeeeeeeeee! They seem to like me even though I am up front about never actually having played the darn game! I was not surprised that there are not too many folks out there who even know about it, much less play it...I am hoping that this will lead me to the real thing! In the meantime, I am obsessed. Where the heck is Porkchop and why is she not mentioning M&M's....enquiring minds want to know!!! 



Timberwolf said:


> Aha... Cool for you! (In a refreshing way, I hope...)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

I sure hope she didn't get chopped... :blink:


----------



## Windom Earle (May 21, 2008)

Calling all Porkchops! This is a test of the Porkchop emergency system! I hope the call gets through on our high-tech thingamajobby-doodle! :blush:



Timberwolf said:


> I sure hope she didn't get chopped... :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

*scans the universe for signs of porkchop*


----------



## Windom Earle (May 21, 2008)

....emanating from the North....resplendent with the aroma of latte...it must be...YES! It is....PORKCHOP POWER! 



Timberwolf said:


> *scans the universe for signs of porkchop*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

North from your place... West from mine... Let's see where the lines cross...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 23, 2008)

Eastern Canada, near the Arctic circle....maybe a wee bit too far North! OH! Hey! There is one of your cousins! Hey there, Mr. Arctic Wolf!!! Timberwolf and I send greetings!! Yay! (It doesn't take a whole lot to amuse the heck out of me!)



Timberwolf said:


> North from your place... West from mine... Let's see where the lines cross...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Eastern Canada, near the Arctic circle....maybe a wee bit too far North! OH! Hey! There is one of your cousins! Hey there, Mr. Arctic Wolf!!! Timberwolf and I send greetings!! Yay!


Hello, dear cousin. Did you see porkchop, per chance?




Windom Earle said:


> (It doesn't take a whole lot to amuse the heck out of me!)


I think that this is a good quality of yours. Makes it a lot easier to escape boredom.


----------



## Windom Earle (May 24, 2008)

...for our Buffie and Porkchop to come home. Gosh, I suppose I could PM one of them...but that would be....well....direct! Oh, I don't know about that at all...I am much more of an indirect person...I will stick with the candle!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

*lights another candle*


----------



## Windom Earle (May 25, 2008)

You are, indeed of noble spiritus! I only hope that some small bit of Goddess-Magick might get through to our weary travellers stranded out in the great wastelands of oblivion! I will ritually sacrifice a bag of M&M's, a latte and a taco in their honor, to draw them from out of the great Cosmic spaces! Say..that sounds like a pretty good combo...maybe I will make that my regular luncheon feast! 
PS...that's a really BIG candle that you lit for them over there! Muchas Gracias!:bow:



Timberwolf said:


> *lights another candle*


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 25, 2008)

Add me to the list of candle lighters







I too find being easily amused a wonderful quality


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Your support is well appreciated, daddyoh. :bow:

@ Windom: I had an even bigger candle, but I didn't find the ladder, thus I couldn't light it... :huh:


----------



## Windom Earle (May 25, 2008)

I thank you with deep gratitude and a sense of hope that our beloved Buffie and Porkchop might cease their endless wanderings across the deserts of life and come home to this green and fertile thread! Uhhhhhh....I think I really am becoming a holy man or something like that...that just sounded kind of medieval there! Hey, it's all good and such!


----------



## Buffie (May 25, 2008)

Sillies, all of ya. Wandering the desert? What? Me? Only if it's made of candy. LOL

I have a confession. It's nothing serious, but about 5 weeks ago, I noticed a strange knot on my tummy. Went to the doc and she said it's probably a cyst. Referred me to a surgeon. Went to that guy and he said, not a cyst. Will hack it out Friday and see what's up. So in a few short days from now, I report to the @#$% hospital on an empty stomach. Grrr. I'm hoping for a parasitic twin, because then maybe I can have a show on the Discovery channel. 

Anyway, it's about the size of a walnut, doesn't hurt. Probably isn't anything super horrible. So please don't worry. But I probably won't be able to sit up at the computer for any significant period of time for a while after.

If you'd like to take guesses as to what it is, perhaps I can start a poll with your answers. LOL Just kidding! (Just kidding about the poll... not kidding about the parasitic tumor, I actually really have that. Only making sure we're all on the same page... hee heee heeee)

Smooches and Hugs! Hope everyone is have a groovy long weekend.


----------



## Windom Earle (May 25, 2008)

....of earth-shaking proportions...to the Buffie tummy! We are all with you, Miss Buffie! The weekend, is indeed long and its' grooviness is still growing slowly but surely...somewhere around Midnight tonight I am expecting full 24-7 Technicolor grooviness to switch on! I am glad our candle vigil worked so that we can be thinking of you this week! Many blessings! Timmy aka Obe-wan 
PS sending a little healing goddess action to ya' there! :bow:



Buffie said:


> Sillies, all of ya. Wandering the desert? What? Me? Only if it's made of candy. LOL
> 
> I have a confession. It's nothing serious, but about 5 weeks ago, I noticed a strange knot on my tummy. Went to the doc and she said it's probably a cyst. Referred me to a surgeon. Went to that guy and he said, not a cyst. Will hack it out Friday and see what's up. So in a few short days from now, I report to the @#$% hospital on an empty stomach. Grrr. I'm hoping for a parasitic twin, because then maybe I can have a show on the Discovery channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Sillies, all of ya. Wandering the desert? What? Me? Only if it's made of candy. LOL
> 
> I have a confession. It's nothing serious, but about 5 weeks ago, I noticed a strange knot on my tummy. Went to the doc and she said it's probably a cyst. Referred me to a surgeon. Went to that guy and he said, not a cyst. Will hack it out Friday and see what's up. So in a few short days from now, I report to the @#$% hospital on an empty stomach. Grrr. I'm hoping for a parasitic twin, because then maybe I can have a show on the Discovery channel.
> 
> ...


Oy. Some healing vibes from this neck of the wood, too. I sure hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Buffie (May 26, 2008)

Fffft. Listen to the two of you. I am fine, I swear. Thank you for the aw4esome vibes, though. I totally appreciate it, but I think everything is going to be fine. Some time this week I'm going to buy a pretty jar so they can put it in there for me once it's out. I'm going to name it and give it to a co-worker who is having her tubes tied. She's going to keep those in jars too. We're going to make a band with the 3 of them. Lil' Tumor and the Tube Twins. Their first single will be "Band in a Jar". Check them out in iTunes. LOL

Mmm... That might have been oversharing. Hope I didn't gross ya out. 

So, anyone seen pics of the new Mars lander? Is it all on one piece?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

As I've heard, it is in one piece, yes. But I haven't seen any pictures, yet. (No time...)


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 26, 2008)

Just so we got ya covered from all sides, more healing vibes from my region.
Hope all goes well on Friday.





As far as the Phoenix Mars Lander, it landed and is still in one piece. I've only seen a few images of the surface of Mars and a bunch of NASA people sharing tremendous amounts of love.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

More pics to come, I've heard... but may take some time.


----------



## Buffie (May 27, 2008)

I did look at some Mars pics. Kinda looks like the desert, but definitely not anywhere on this planet. 

Do you think some day, there might be life on Mars and they'll find our old space junk from millions of years ago and they'll be like "WTF?"...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 27, 2008)

...yes, Miss Buffie, it certainly could be that there will be WTF action going on in the distant future! 



Buffie said:


> I did look at some Mars pics. Kinda looks like the desert, but definitely not anywhere on this planet.
> 
> Do you think some day, there might be life on Mars and they'll find our old space junk from millions of years ago and they'll be like "WTF?"...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Well, at least, we have a "WTF?" thread in this forum. Maybe the martians join us there...


----------



## Windom Earle (May 29, 2008)

Martians make me think about......ooooooooooh....scary "Invaders from Mars!" I loved that movie as a child and I was a tad disappointed to find out when I saw it again as an adult that large chunks of the film were used over and over to cut the budget and about 25% of it was shots of WWII tanks rolling through big areas of pretty much nothing!! Still, the few good bits are good! I will also admit that I have modelled my life exactly after that of the astronomer in the film...except that I work in a Psychiatric Clinic rather than a nifty big observatory...uhhhhhh....let me reconsider that last bit!  WTF!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Oh well... WTH is going on here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, no martians here... except Marvin. 
I fear he was the one causing the explosion that brought us the latest downtime...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

THE CONTRACT NEGOTIATIONS ARE OVER! I CAN POST IN THIS THREAD AGAIN!

And thus ends my portion of the writers' strike. Good to be back here, really.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

:huh: Aha. :blink:

Nice to see you back.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

It's nice to not owe anyone money here so I get comments like that when I pop up again. Not like certain people best kept nameless, but you know who I'm talking about and now that you do, you're stuck with that meme in your mind for a good long while, yet, I never once mentioned the name of that bygone person.

Oh, and, it's great to see you guys after being gone too long. Again.

I do this often, don't I? 

Should there be guidelines for disappearing and breezing back in? Let's hammer those out...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Could make a bestseller...

"How to disappear and breeze back in to your favourite forum in style"

... :blink:

Okay, maybe we need a better title.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

We'll need the word "relationship" somewhere in the subtitle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm... *puts on thinking hat*


----------



## Buffie (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a tumor removed and Fat Lane shows up a couple days later. THAT'S WHERE HE'S BEEN HIDING??? 

And all this time I was hoping I had an extra brain or a third eye or a rogue thumb. 

What a rip off.



...





But like seriously, SO GLAD you're back! Muah Muah Muah Muah Muah!!!


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 5, 2008)

Fellow romanicuses, lend me your lobes, for I come to read beatnik poems about the mighty Fatlane...legend of the ages and generally grooooovy guy! Diggin' it, like dark green, man...that's solid! Hep-cats unite in praise of the Fatlane dude!



fatlane said:


> THE CONTRACT NEGOTIATIONS ARE OVER! I CAN POST IN THIS THREAD AGAIN!
> 
> And thus ends my portion of the writers' strike. Good to be back here, really.



View attachment mad scientist.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Loos like we're back in action.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 6, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I have a tumor removed and Fat Lane shows up a couple days later. THAT'S WHERE HE'S BEEN HIDING???
> 
> And all this time I was hoping I had an extra brain or a third eye or a rogue thumb.
> 
> ...



Holy petunias! A TUMOR! Man, that's... that's... 

Are you ok now, Buffie?

/me head spins, yes it does


----------



## fatlane (Jun 6, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Fellow romanicuses, lend me your lobes, for I come to read beatnik poems about the mighty Fatlane...legend of the ages and generally grooooovy guy! Diggin' it, like dark green, man...that's solid! Hep-cats unite in praise of the Fatlane dude!



Who are you and what have you done with my minion?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 6, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Who are you and what have you done with my minion?



_Personality crisis_

Well we can't take it this week
And her friends dont want another speech
Hoping for a better day to hear what she's got to say

All about that
Personality crisis, you got it while it was hot
But now frustration and heartache is what you got
(thats why they talk about personality)

But now your tryin to be some, no you got to do some
Wanna be someone who cow wow wows
But you think about the times you did they took every ounce
When it sure got to be a shame when you start to scream and shout
You got to contradict all those times you were butterflyin' about

(you were butterflyin')
All about that personality crisis, you got it while it was hot
But now frustration and heartache is what you got

break

And you're a prima ballerina on a spring afternoon
Change on into the wolfman howlin at the moon hooowww

All about that personality crisis you got it while it was hot
But now frustration and heartache is what you got

Now with all the crossin' fingers that mother nature says
Your mirrors get jammed up with all your friends

That personality everything starts to blend
Personality when your mind starts to blend
Personality impression of a friend,
Of a friend, of a friend, of a friend, of a friend
Personality wonderin how celebrities ever met
(look and find out on television)

Personality crisis you got it while it was hot
Frustration and heartache is all you got, don't you worry
Personality crisis please don't cry
Its just a personality crisis, please dont stop

Because you walk a personality
Talk a personality 

View attachment twin_peaks_34.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jun 7, 2008)

I understand. It's a complex world.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YMTnqPnelhI&feature=related

Enjoy it.

And if you like that one, you'll like this, too:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MmE7sXKRvww


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 7, 2008)

Your mad googlin' and you-tubin' skills live, but I offer, in responsatorium, the classic, the un-neameable, the one and the only:

http://www.badweasel.com/freako3/

FREAKO ASYLUM Episode 3 (Kinda' fits in with the personality crisis/asylum thingy!)






fatlane said:


> I understand. It's a complex world.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YMTnqPnelhI&feature=related
> 
> ...



View attachment FREAKO_ASYLUM.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jun 8, 2008)

Dagnabbit. I just get a big ol' blue Q in the middle of my screen. I find that quaint, queer, and quizzical.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, then, quiz me this, quizmaster! How about the entire FREAKO ASYLUM on the artiste's very own movie page...??????? That oughta' work then, me bucko. (Was that a quiz? I am not sure)

http://www.sideshowmonkey.com/sideshowmain/movies.htm



fatlane said:


> Dagnabbit. I just get a big ol' blue Q in the middle of my screen. I find that quaint, queer, and quizzical.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

As usual, you guys are talking WAY over my head.

Got my stitch out today. Yes... a 6-inch incision and only one stitch. Hi-tech stuff here.

Alas, they did not locate my secret stash of Silly Putty, as I had hoped. Turns out my tumor was something called "fatty necrosis". SO DISGUSTING! Totally benign but not super common. I had an injury and instead of healing, the tissued died and made a lump. Gag me gross gag gag gag gag. Yuck!

So yeah, there goes my hope of having my own special on TLC. Dammit. 

Any of you care to share you medical oddities with me? I promise not to judge, but I don't promise not to gross out or laugh. 

View attachment 6putty.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 10, 2008)

Your wonderful technical description of your necrotic tissue makes me sigh and think back to those halcyon days when I was a medical coder and I would have read your surgical report and developed a serious crush...but I have a serious crush anyway...uhhhhhh....ooooooh...maybe that was too much info there on my side...moving right along...yes, "Freako Asylum" is a series of three short movies about a bunch of wacky fun-loving inmates at an asylum who develop the ability to shoot lasers out of their eyes from the tranquilizers that they are constantly shot up with! Their insidious plots are stopped by Headmaster Ernesto, Dr. Julius Osterwold and Muddy Greenshorts, the Janitor. It is an absolutely amazing and hilarious set of little movies with very high production values for an amateur filmmaker! Cheers! Not over any heads at all, eh?
PS: I still think your necrotic thingy is worthy of a couple of primetime specials! :wubu:



Buffie said:


> As usual, you guys are talking WAY over my head.
> 
> Got my stitch out today. Yes... a 6-inch incision and only one stitch. Hi-tech stuff here.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2008)

Buffie: Glad to hear you're alive and well and living in Cleveland. Or wherever.

Minion: That website pleases me. Reminds me of vintage Crispin Glover.

Everyone: the word for today is "Steampunk".


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Your wonderful technical description of your necrotic tissue makes me sigh and think back to those halcyon days when I was a medical coder and I would have read your surgical report and developed a serious crush...but I have a serious crush anyway...uhhhhhh....ooooooh...maybe that was too much info there on my side...moving right along...yes, "Freako Asylum" is a series of three short movies about a bunch of wacky fun-loving inmates at an asylum who develop the ability to shoot lasers out of their eyes from the tranquilizers that they are constantly shot up with! Their insidious plots are stopped by Headmaster Ernesto, Dr. Julius Osterwold and Muddy Greenshorts, the Janitor. It is an absolutely amazing and hilarious set of little movies with very high production values for an amateur filmmaker! Cheers! Not over any heads at all, eh?
> PS: I still think your necrotic thingy is worthy of a couple of primetime specials! :wubu:



Suddenly picturing Obesus and "Uncle Fester" as long lost cousins... 
:blink:


----------



## Buffie (Jun 10, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Buffie: Glad to hear you're alive and well and living in Cleveland. Or wherever.
> 
> Minion: That website pleases me. Reminds me of vintage Crispin Glover.
> 
> Everyone: the word for today is "Steampunk".



Use "steampunk" in a sentence, please.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 11, 2008)

This is an example of Pseudo-Victorian mechanical Steampunk


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 11, 2008)

Steampunk it is that you say, good sir? Well then, steampunk it shall be! AHA! Starring the laudanum addled and sociopathic James Maybrick or dare we say, "Saucy Jack?" AHA! Our own little steampunk.surrealiste' opus magnum! AHA!



fatlane said:


> Buffie: Glad to hear you're alive and well and living in Cleveland. Or wherever.
> 
> Minion: That website pleases me. Reminds me of vintage Crispin Glover.
> 
> Everyone: the word for today is "Steampunk".



View attachment sons.jpg


View attachment 180px-Jamesmaybrick.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 11, 2008)

More research on the Maybrick case has revealed that he was addicted to strychnine and arsenic, not the more commonplace Laudanum...my deepest apologies and humble bowings...we beg your pardon a thousand times over!

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/

The bunny has spoken and he disapproves, heartily, me matey! 

View attachment pirate1.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2008)

Steampunk...

as in...

"Taking technology and making it look Victorian is pretty much what steampunk is."

So there's your sentence, Buffie.

And now about my dream last night...

I dreamt I was at some kind of hotel with lots of stairs and I could grab on both the left and right bannisters and just coast down without moving my legs. I love dreams like that. Usually when I'm walking, I'm having massive leg cramps.

Anyway, I get to the bottom floor, where there's a lovely buffet set up. Who should be there but Buffie?

Well, I notice her and say "hi!" and she's very happy to see me and we start talking. Now, the buffet is a normal one and everyone has biz caz clothing on, so don't any of you dirty-minded folks take off at tangents. As we're talking, we complain about not knowing anyone else at the event we're at, so I suggest we just ditch the dreary company of the buffet crowd and go do something fun.

"It'll be a 'we're married to two other people date'... with appropriate rules."

Buffie smiled at that and suggested I pick out a movie and explain it all to her as we watch it so she enjoys it at the same time I ruin it for everyone else in the theater. Wickedly, I agree.

I woke up just as we bought tickets. 

I love dreams with good friends and good times.

Thanks very much, Buffie, I had a lovely evening and there's nothing Mr. Buffie or Mrs. Fatlane would be upset over.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 13, 2008)

OB, are you saying this Maybrick character was Jack the Ripper? I thought it was mostly determined that he was actually Walter Sickert. Hrm... -scritchin me head-

I had a great time, too FatLane. There are days and Mr. Buffie will agree, when he would be more than happy to pawn me off on a Buffiesitter for a couple of hours. Now he only pays about $7 an hour and you have to provide meals and transportation. Is that cool with you?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 13, 2008)

There were over an hundred Ripper suspects, each with more or less reason to be considered, but I don't think anyone will ever positively identify the real one...it is an amazingly fun forensic CSI crime-mystery thingy to play, though, which is why 50-60 new books on the case come out each year! It is a cottage industry. Maybrick interests me because of his American wife..as does the San Francisco 1895 Bell Tower case, which has been not very convincingly tied to the ripper by the same chap who wrote "Zodiac." Gosh, SF is a place of many mysteries, for sure..one night as I was sitting with friends in a certain flat on Ashbury street, a few doors down from Haight, one of the folks casually announced that Charles Manson had lived in the building for several months. We all looked at each other and around the room and nobody said anything, but gosh, it sure was spooky! OB just loves the spooky stuff! 

Buffie sitter? May I serve as _chief minion _for this episode...huh, huh, can I please, can I pleaaaaaase??? :wubu:



Buffie said:


> OB, are you saying this Maybrick character was Jack the Ripper? I thought it was mostly determined that he was actually Walter Sickert. Hrm... -scritchin me head-
> 
> I had a great time, too FatLane. There are days and Mr. Buffie will agree, when he would be more than happy to pawn me off on a Buffiesitter for a couple of hours. Now he only pays about $7 an hour and you have to provide meals and transportation. Is that cool with you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

Chief minion or chef minion?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 14, 2008)

..."Unhallowed Metropolis" from EOS press, the whole fashion, music and art thing swinging down from the Pacific Northwest and culminating in the Dark Sweet New Obscure Style here in San Francisco, but I just did! I'm just like that! 



fatlane said:


> Steampunk...
> 
> as in...
> 
> "Taking technology and making it look Victorian is pretty much what steampunk is."



View attachment 65sdf4.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Chief minion or chef minion?



Y'know... either one really works for me.


:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Honestly, I'd have been quite surprised to hear something different from you...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQoQU-JlxOI

I've used that link in two other threads, but expect the best reception to it here.

Not from Buffie, though. That video will make Buffie's brain hurt, and not in a good way.

This one's more Buffie-friendly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTkxym8Jp28

I got something for everyone, yes I do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm watching the kitties again.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 16, 2008)

fatlane said:


> I'm watching the kitties again.



OMG! Me too!!!


Tank you for teh videeyo, Fatlne. mew


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 17, 2008)

Dude-icus.....let me explain to you the awesomeness of this...one of the first folks who published my articles was Adam Parfrey, who originally worked at AMOK Press in NY and then started his own publishing house called Feral House, up in Portland...he put me in a little book called "Apocalypse Culture" which ran through a bazillion editions in two completely different versions before he ever got to Volume II! So, as it turns out, Adam's father had been a well-known character actor in LA back in the 1950's and 60's, so Adam knew a lot of Hollywood types...including, Crispin Hellion Glover, natch! So Adam worked with Crispin on the first film, "What is it?" and now Crispin has moved on to volume 2 of the "It" trilogy, "It is Fine, Everything is Fine"...and, of course, the immortal "The Big Problem" CD and the Oakmot book...I mean Crispin is just about the most important living American Surrealist, besides me! Ahem.....:blush: So, this presentation has deep personal meaning for me and brings out Crispin's just plain wacky humor...a humor that reminds me of that of the great Williams S. Burroughs...you had to be there in the auditorium with him to get the joke, because the books and records just couldn't quite do it! Muchas gracias, I bow before you in adulation and humble reverence as You-tuber of the Millenium! :bow: PS...the kitties are cute, but how about some bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




fatlane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQoQU-JlxOI
> 
> I've used that link in two other threads, but expect the best reception to it here.
> 
> ...



View attachment oak mot.jpg


View attachment final%20posterlarger.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm gonna head down to Mexico for a while. Is there anything you want me to pick up for you guys while I'm down there?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 22, 2008)

A skull! Always the first thing on _my_ list!

PS: Master, I will take gooood care of the thread while you are gone! Really. I mean, like really.....



fatlane said:


> I'm gonna head down to Mexico for a while. Is there anything you want me to pick up for you guys while I'm down there?



Muahahahahahaha! 

View attachment 294_00_2.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 22, 2008)

fatlane said:


> I'm gonna head down to Mexico for a while. Is there anything you want me to pick up for you guys while I'm down there?



I could go for some tacos.

:eat2:


Oh... and beer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I could go for some tacos.
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> ...


Why did I see this coming? :blink:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 23, 2008)

Miss Buffie is a woman of deep mystery and unknown motivations...she moves in mysterious ways, writing upon the page and having writ, moves on, telling no man the reasons thereof....uhhhhhh.....oh...you DID see this coming. Ahhhhhh. My bad! Oops! I guess I saw it coming too, but I still want my mysterious image of Buffie to live on!!!! Yes! AHA! 


Timberwolf said:


> Why did I see this coming? :blink:



View attachment mystery.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, ya know, it somewhat adds to Buffies mysteriosity that I saw it coming...


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 23, 2008)

Friend Timberwolf! There are _COSMIC FORCES _at work! AHA! Obviously. Thank you for pointing it out! I have been preoccupied with my studies into the Cult of the Giant Mexican CRYSTAL SKULL from the lost continent of MU!!! AHA! Cosmic forces...cogwheels....mahahahahahah! 



Timberwolf said:


> Well, ya know, it somewhat adds to Buffies mysteriosity that I saw it coming...



View attachment MU.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Never underestimate the cosmic forces of Moo!


----------



## Buffie (Jun 23, 2008)

Forces of moo? Like De ja moo?

It's the feeling that you've heard this bull before.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 24, 2008)

Timberwolf and I make the _perfect_ straight-men for you....I mean...uhhhhhh...perfect straight men for your humor or your top bananas or some sorta' burlesque stage thingy like that...ooooooh....ahhh. I am just digging a deeper and deeper hole here...all the way down to the place the cows all come home to...or cowtown or something!  I am going to be quiet now.



Buffie said:


> Forces of moo? Like De ja moo?
> 
> It's the feeling that you've heard this bull before.



View attachment HappyCow.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 24, 2008)

Pfft. Those are obviously veneers. Tell Bessie there that Mr. Ed called. He wants his teeth back.



Gah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Forces of moo? Like De ja moo?
> 
> It's the feeling that you've heard this bull before.


Do you probably mean Deja moo?

De La Moo would probably be the name of the bull... If he had french ancestors...


----------



## Buffie (Jun 24, 2008)

Silly you, De La Moo is what they put in a latte. Duh.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 25, 2008)

Omigosh, Miss Buffie.....we are missing Porkchop......omigosh...what should I do? Perhaps I will run around squawcking like a goose or duck...that always seems to work at the clinic! 



Buffie said:


> Silly you, De La Moo is what they put in a latte. Duh.



View attachment punk_duck 2.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

*summons a latte and some cookies*

Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 25, 2008)

You can run around like a duck only if you promise to wear spikes and a collar like the duck in the picture, OB.

Latte? Cookies? Timberwolf, I don't suggest leaving these in my presence unattended... unless you don't want them of course. But still... I wouldn't trust me and you shouldn't either.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 26, 2008)

For you, there will be spikes and a collar! Unfortunately, it may take me five years to regrow my hair long enough, but I am resolute, dedicated and ready to serve Mistress at all....ooooooops! Gotta' frammoush over to the beauty supply for some hair grow-all!  Saaaaay...wait a minuto....I could spike the BEARD!!!! Uhhhhh..that didn't come out with a wholesome ring...but it will do! :wubu:



Buffie said:


> You can run around like a duck only if you promise to wear spikes and a collar like the duck in the picture, OB.
> 
> Latte? Cookies? Timberwolf, I don't suggest leaving these in my presence unattended... unless you don't want them of course. But still... I wouldn't trust me and you shouldn't either.



View attachment mug.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

Spiked beard? Hrm... Will have to withhold judgment until I sees it.

Anyone ever tell you yer glasses look like this guy's? I like his glasses. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

*summons a bunch of lattes and a truckload of cookies*

Hmmm... *thinks*

*summons a truckload of tacos*


----------



## Buffie (Jun 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *summons a truckload of tacos*



Hi, my name is Buffie.  How may I help you today? 

:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Just as I expected...

Hi Buffie. You could help me best if you'd take care about all these tacos before they get bad.

*summons another truckload of tacos to keep her occupied for a while*


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 27, 2008)

There will be heated and feverish work on the spiking process over the next week, since I am off from work! YAY! It is a minor miracle! The glasses are ten years old and I suppose I should have an eye exam some day! Who is the gentlemen, though? He has a intruiging and interesting air about him! 




Buffie said:


> Spiked beard? Hrm... Will have to withhold judgment until I sees it.
> 
> Anyone ever tell you yer glasses look like this guy's? I like his glasses.



View attachment grouchy reverend elder mech 1dim.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes....I can see it all...I must perfect the taco. That is my destiny in life. This is just in case Miss Buffie should ever wend her way through Frisco on some sight-seeing vacation or something...I would feel terrible if I could not also offer her the experience of the perfect taco...the steamed shell perfectly crisp yet moist, the meat seasoned just so...the sauce to die for...the fabulous cheeses and toppings...YES! This is my destiny!!! AHA! Ole'!:eat2::eat1:



Buffie said:


> Hi, my name is Buffie.  How may I help you today?
> 
> :eat2:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 27, 2008)

...our good friend and thread-mate....again, I must thank you for taking care of our Miss Buffie in a most commodious and gracious manner...two truckloads! Oh, le gloire'!! Danke!



Timberwolf said:


> Just as I expected...
> 
> Hi Buffie. You could help me best if you'd take care about all these tacos before they get bad.
> 
> *summons another truckload of tacos to keep her occupied for a while*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Why, welcome...

If only the other half of the summoning action would have been as successfull...

*sigh*

Still no sign of La Porkchop...


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 28, 2008)

Sig-nifty-cant! Thank you for the compare, Miss Buffie! 



Buffie said:


> Spiked beard? Hrm... Will have to withhold judgment until I sees it.
> 
> Anyone ever tell you yer glasses look like this guy's? I like his glasses.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 28, 2008)

....and I did something! I PM'd Miss Porkchop to make sure that she is OK and to see if she might have any issues with any of us...gulp...I may have been a naughty boy and I might need a spanking!!!! Wheeeeeeee!  Hopefully lattes and peanut butter fudge will ensue, soon! 




Timberwolf said:


> Why, welcome...
> 
> If only the other half of the summoning action would have been as successfull...
> 
> ...



View attachment latte-hearts-380x380o.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Er... aha. Well, at least it seems like she's doing fine.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 30, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> There will be heated and feverish work on the spiking process over the next week, since I am off from work! YAY! It is a minor miracle! The glasses are ten years old and I suppose I should have an eye exam some day! Who is the gentlemen, though? He has a intruiging and interesting air about him!



His name is Timothy something. He's in the band OkGo. I don't know if he's interesting but he does a mean jig on the treadmil.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jun 30, 2008)

Ach! Mein goat in himmel! I am also a Timothy! This is a...a.....a....TREND! The treadmill I will have to work on, eh? 



Buffie said:


> His name is Timothy something. He's in the band OkGo. I don't know if he's interesting but he does a mean jig on the treadmil.



Omigosh! When I Googled "Fat man on treadmill" this is what came up! I think Google is having a mysterious day!!! 

View attachment 80s-music.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Now this is really strange...

Happy Bday, by the way...

*tries to summon a bday cake*





:huh: Now that's really weird. :blink:


----------



## Buffie (Jul 1, 2008)

YAY Cake!!! Do we have enough to share with my friends? 

View attachment 50884652_0a04c03526.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 1, 2008)

Have I ever mentioned that you are fab-u-lous! I mean that in a _good_ way!!! Bring your friends from Tranny-Club right over and we will have a Tea Party with miniature silverware and dishes! Huzzah! Maybe even the kitties could come! Vast plentitudes of cake, fer sure!
Big hug! :smitten:



Buffie said:


> YAY Cake!!! Do we have enough to share with my friends?



View attachment TINY+7.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 1, 2008)

That cake is the summoning of the perfect cake for me! It is all....illusory, after all and life is merely a mummery upon the cosmic stage...the cakey is perfecto! Danke sehr! :bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Now this is really strange...
> 
> Happy Bday, by the way...
> 
> ...



View attachment Satanic_Birthday_Cake_by_McWgogs.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Whew!

*wipes some sweat from the forehead*

Welcome! Glad you like it!


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 1, 2008)

The mere confines of my flesh cannot _contain_ the ecstatic joy that I feel around that cake! It inspires in me a happiness and joy that sings to the high heavens with glory and presence and....what were we talking about, again? I got off track there a bit! Oh, no matter, because the really important thing is Buffie and Porkchop.....yes....what, oh what are we to do to make our favorite goddesses happy and joyful? How are we to resolve this impasse? 



Timberwolf said:


> Whew!
> 
> *wipes some sweat from the forehead*
> 
> Welcome! Glad you like it!



View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Now, that is a really good question... I have another one... How is that belgian location related to all this?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 2, 2008)

I submit this ABC news article on the Belgian IMPASSE in the formation of a new government and the demand this might create amongst separatist groups in the North! 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/13/2032225.htm

This could, in its' own turn, have tremendous and significant impact if Spanish separatists gain momentum and raise the price of TACOS...and how about the price of fine Belgian Chocolate? I submit, sir that events in far-flung corners of the globe can have immediate and devastating impact upon our own beloved goddesses! I raise a signal-cry of alarm and terror! AHA! 

Or, maybe not..... Still, the picture of a Belgian waiter holding three beers in the colors of the national flag is awesome...!







Timberwolf said:


> Now, that is a really good question... I have another one... How is that belgian location related to all this?



View attachment beer.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Er... :blink: Well... I wouldn't overestimate the belgian problems. They aren't new.

But that pic actually looks cool, even though I usually don't drink.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 2, 2008)

....I was attracted to the cool and complex colors and the bizarre Magritte-like surreality of it all!  At any rate, I think this thread needs some good, old-fashioned issues...yes...issues with a capital "I"....so many issues that we will be able to take out a subscription!!! (Little psychiatric joke there!)....or perhaps the thread has fallen into a Zen-like perfection and we must needs only meditate upon our dear Buffie and Porkchop in order to achieve total nirvanic bliss??? I am lost and adrift on the ocean of philosophy....oh what brave voluptuous woman shall save us from this dismal fate??? 



Timberwolf said:


> Er... :blink: Well... I wouldn't overestimate the belgian problems. They aren't new.
> 
> But that pic actually looks cool, even though I usually don't drink.



View attachment doraemon-reaches-nirvana.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

The Philosophic Ocean is a pernicious stretch of water... Quite easy to get lost...


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 2, 2008)

Once again, Brother Timberwolf, your wisdom comes to the fray and resolves this gordian knot of complex issues with a single master-stroke! We must get a GPS system for the thread in order to find Buffie and Porkchop when they wander off for too long! With Master Fatlane out of country, I promised him that we would take good care of the thread...and this is how we shall do it....since we cannot afford actual GPS tracking systems attached to our wandering voluptuous female members (and that might raise issues anyhoo!) we shall use the next best thing! REMOTE VIEWING! I will take lessons and become very very good at it and report on a weekly basis where our errant lasses are! AHA! YES! My brilliance and humility match each other awesomely well, don't you think?! 



Timberwolf said:


> The Philosophic Ocean is a pernicious stretch of water... Quite easy to get lost...



View attachment rvreview.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Agreed. 

If I would get my flying saucer running again, this would be much easier, though...
But after it got hit by a meteorite and crashed on the moon surface (on the back side), I don't have any hope to revive it anytime soon.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

...but for now, I have the overpowering impression that Miss Buffie is in a ROOM! Yes...a ROOM!!!! Uhhhhhh...maybe I can work on the detail part! :blush:



Timberwolf said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If I would get my flying saucer running again, this would be much easier, though...
> But after it got hit by a meteorite and crashed on the moon surface (on the back side), I don't have any hope to revive it anytime soon.



View attachment room88.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Say, Windom, where are you, right now? In a room, perhaps?


----------



## Buffie (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you guys going to take a vacation this summer? We should have one. Has there ever been a Dims cruise? Wouldn't that be kickass? Just laying around in the sun, looking out over the ocean, nibbling on fresh fruit and sipping something cold, sweet and full of liquor? 

...sigh... Doesn't that sound like really effective therapy? Not suggesting we actually need therapy, but it can't hurt.

Maybe we could have a car wash fundraiser to finance the trip? I wish I knew winning powerball numbers. I would take the one-time payout and rent a cruise ship for an entire month and have the biggest effin chunky monkey party EVARRR. That's the only thing to do when you get a windfall like that. Don't do some practical lame shit like "put it away for early retirement". Blah! 

Get the big cash and totally blow it on the coolest thing you could imagine, then go back to your regular world in be in the best freakin mood of your life for the next however-many years.

... ... ... ...  ... ... ... Needs vacation. Or alcohol. Prefer both. Will settle for either.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

I am in a sort of boxy construction...squarish....with apparently flat surfaces, a floor, a ceiling with a crappy light.....oh....YES....that would be a room!!!! Yes! I see it all now...clearly....MY being in a room influenced by impression that _Buffy_ was in a room, but she could have been on a sea cruise out on deck or at an ocean bar or sipping champagne under the moonlight in the mountains! YES! This is the most profoundly deep thing that has made itself known to me in a couple of hours!  shocked: I must needs recalibrate! :doh:



Timberwolf said:


> Say, Windom, where are you, right now? In a room, perhaps?


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 3, 2008)

As in leaving my room, much less this accursed City? Ohhhhhhhhh. I think the shock of the concept has been too much....I am swirling in a mist...oh...that is the fog we have around these parts allllll Summmmmer Loooong...not that I don't love it deeply and have a profound relationship with it...as a matter of fact, the Fog is the closest thing I have to a girlfriend..uhhhh...this is not going well, is it! A Cruise, you say, Miss Buffie? Therapy it is? I think that would be just delightful! Yes.....uhhhhhhh......I will have to uuuuuuh get a second job to afford it...oh dear....that might just scosh the whole thing. I will have lunch downtown...that is pretty close....oh...still need the second job....drats! 



Buffie said:


> Are you guys going to take a vacation this summer? We should have one. Has there ever been a Dims cruise? Wouldn't that be kickass? Just laying around in the sun, looking out over the ocean, nibbling on fresh fruit and sipping something cold, sweet and full of liquor?
> 
> ...sigh... Doesn't that sound like really effective therapy? Not suggesting we actually need therapy, but it can't hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Are you guys going to take a vacation this summer? We should have one. Has there ever been a Dims cruise? Wouldn't that be kickass? Just laying around in the sun, looking out over the ocean, nibbling on fresh fruit and sipping something cold, sweet and full of liquor?
> 
> ...sigh... Doesn't that sound like really effective therapy? Not suggesting we actually need therapy, but it can't hurt.
> 
> ...


Can we share? I take the vacation and you the alc?   
(I don't drink, thus I'd have to sell the alc...)

Yeah, Windom, vacation.... a word we don't hear often, do we? Some days ago, in an other thread, someone was talking about "weekend"... I had to ask what it was... Sounded like some recreational thingy, similar to a mini- vacation... :blink: :huh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 4, 2008)

....mostly antibiotics and doctor visits....a few annoying moments here and there, but mostly saved by Smokey Stover comix! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Timberwolf said:


> Can we share? I take the vacation and you the alc?
> (I don't drink, thus I'd have to sell the alc...)
> 
> Yeah, Windom, vacation.... a word we don't hear often, do we? Some days ago, in an other thread, someone was talking about "weekend"... I had to ask what it was... Sounded like some recreational thingy, similar to a mini- vacation... :blink: :huh:



View attachment smokeystover.jpg


View attachment Stover_chck.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Jul 6, 2008)

Who reset my password while I was gone?

Anyway, Buffie, the tacos here are stupendous. Order up the Tacos al Pastor at Taco Inn whenever you make it to Mexico City. They're de-lovely.

Of course, tacos down here are different from the Taco Bell variety by a long dang shot. Soft corn tortillas, no cheese, great meats, load your own salsa. Just stay clear of the street vendor salsa - as much bacteria as poo in it.

The bakeries here are amazing! It would be wild to see what happens if some folks from this board were locked in one overnight... 

And, for the totally amazingest thing ever... LUCHA LIBRE MOVIES!

I picked up about 9 "Santo" movies from a street vendor and then one more at a legit DVD house. These are so bad, they're masterpieces. Ed Wood has nothing on some of these directors.







Yes, folks, Mexico has something for everyone!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 9, 2008)

Porqué es usted en México, CaminoGordo?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 9, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Who reset my password while I was gone?



Maybe it's punishment for playing with our emotions? You show up after being gone for a long time and expect everything to be as it was. Well, it doesn't work that way mister!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 11, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Porqué es usted en México, CaminoGordo?



Escribo un libro de historia Mexicana.

And I got to eat FRIED CACTUS as a result of that! Yum!

And, Jack, that's how I roll. I'm a drifter. I was born to roam, baby.

And eat fried cactus.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

fatlane said:


> And, Jack, that's how I roll. I'm a drifter. I was born to roam, baby.



You are such a damn tease. Nice to see you back though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah. Life goes on. Sweet bliss.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 11, 2008)

I post again! Huzzah! TWO DAYS IN A ROW!

I feel like I'm in a physical therapy program, learning to walk again... notice how I'm NOT posting in Hyde Park right about now...

Folks, if you haven't done so already, head on down to Mexico. If you do the right kind of bookings to Mexico City, you can have a really good time down thataway for you and a friend or lover for about $2000. I know, some folks got bill problems, but if you can scrimp and save and give up smoking or drinking or cable or something that eventually adds up to 2 grand, you'll have a grand time down Mexico way.

PROTIP: If Hotwire.com says it can offer a four-star hotel for $48 per night, TAKE IT!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 13, 2008)

Turkey, when cooked properly, is divine. Discuss.

And I should note that the properly cooked turkey has no dryness whatsoever. It must be moist, through and through.

I demand that the previous sentence never be taken out of context.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Context? :blink: What context?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 15, 2008)

I could swear there was a context here just a minute ago...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Where did it go? Why did it go?

Will it come back?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2008)

Hard to say. If we could get a context-less thread, then a lot more rumors would get started around here, that's for sure.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Indeed. I still wonder where Ms. Porkchop has gone to. Still no sign of her.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2008)

As for the charges against me, I am unconcerned. I am beyond their timid lying morality, and so I am beyond caring.

For serious.

In other news, Sergio Mendes kicks ass.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Really? :blink: I thought he'd play the piano... :huh:


----------



## fatlane (Jul 29, 2008)

Man... it is hot here in Texas...

My brain's been boiling in my skull for the past week. 

The whacked-out movies I've been watching don't help my situation any...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

If they include guys like the one depicted there, I'm not really surprised.

With your boiling brain, I'd be careful about Zombies. Some of them would die for boiled brain.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2008)

Right you are, Timberwolf.

OK, I think I'll start taking requests. 

Who should I draw next?

SUGGEST!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, I voted for Buffie. 

View attachment 2008_001s.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jul 31, 2008)

You're amazing Fatlane. Sincerely gifted. I wish I looked so good in reality. What a treasure. Thank you so much. I can't describe how honored am I to see something like that. I'm a lucky girl. Thanks again!

*MUAH*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

I think hes has caught reality quite good... except that you look a bit more colorful, IRL...


----------



## Buffie (Aug 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think hes has caught reality quite good... except that you look a bit more colorful, IRL...



:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:

Thank you Wolfie!  How kind of you to say. :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome!  :happy:


----------



## fatlane (Aug 1, 2008)

It's that strand of hair that goes across the face. Every woman looks hotter with a strand of hair in front of the face. Even Tom Cruise would look better (as a woman) with a strand of hair in front of his face.

Don't have it there all the time. It must be saved for special occasions, like when you're jumping on Oprah's sofa.

And, Buffie, if you do ever jump on Oprah's sofa, I want to be there for you. 

With a camcorder.

On "best" resolution.

OK, now somebody pick another subject...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Another topic than you strolling around in Oprah's show, capturing how Buffie jumps on Oprah's sofa? 

...

Difficult.

...

Let's see...

What about... 
...no, that won't do.

What... 
...no, that won't do, either.

...

Okay, what about some tacos?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 1, 2008)

NO I MEAN A SUBJECT FOR AN ARTISTIC INTERPRETATION!!!

Man, live television can be frustrating!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Oops, sorry, mea culpa.

Hmmm...

I honestly wish the (motion)picture you have drawn in my mind wouldn't be so distracting...


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2008)

Muttermuttermutter... whatever happened to my other minions, anyway? Why are we never seen in the same place at the same time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

*mutters*

It is by the reason of disguise...

There are some guys in black suits and dark shades after us...


----------



## Buffie (Aug 5, 2008)

How about an artistic interpretation of a really frickin good day? Like jump on Oprah's couch good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea... Who will perform? You? 

*secretly porepares video camera*


----------



## fatlane (Aug 9, 2008)

Buffie said:


> How about an artistic interpretation of a really frickin good day? Like jump on Oprah's couch good.



Depends.

Define "good day"... 

For you, it could be the day the Michelin Guides hire you as their lead taco critic... :eat1:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Muttermuttermutter... whatever happened to my other minions, anyway? Why are we never seen in the same place at the same time?



I'm not a minion, I'm more the super villain type. Kinda like Cobra Commander or Skeletor. Evil but not really all that good at it.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm more the scallion type than full minion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not a minion, I'm more the super villain type. Kinda like Cobra Commander or Skeletor. Evil but not really all that good at it.


Ah, Mr. Skellington... still up to no good?



Santaclear said:


> I'm more the scallion type than full minion.


Oh, hello Dr. Santa. Nice to meet you. :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Aug 9, 2008)

Today's topic: JERKY.

I just had some delightful turkey jerky.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not a minion, I'm more the super villain type. Kinda like Cobra Commander or Skeletor. *Evil but not really all that good at it*.



I would have thought more along the lines of The Monarch



fatlane said:


> Today's topic: JERKY.
> 
> I just had some delightful turkey jerky.


Does this qualify as JERKY? Not to mention, he seems to be having a good day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLt57bZ9GxU


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

I feel a little jerky today. Does that count?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 10, 2008)

Whatta buncha chowderheads...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 10, 2008)

fatlane said:


> Whatta buncha chowderheads...



Oh, a wiseguy eh




I'm trying to think, but nothing happens.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody seen my head?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 15, 2008)

... OK, we got Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass booked for next week, so don't miss our shows! Thank you and good night!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, cool!

Well...

That's all, folks!


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2008)

Wait a minute... is that really the end of this thread?

Or should I post at least one more pic before saying goodbye?


----------



## Buffie (Aug 18, 2008)

What do you mean that's the end??? Maybe peeps have just been busy? Or have not been reading the Dims very closely? :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Nah, it was just the end of last week's show... 

We're back in action, waiting for Herb Alpert to play some tunes.

Enjoy!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 18, 2008)

For their 2nd number...
The Mexican Shuffle
This thread gets better everytime I see it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a one-clip commercial break before we listen to another number from Herb...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay. here we are back in the studio, listening to Herb Alpert. Anybody interested in some Whipped Cream?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice, very nice. Herb's gonna take another break now, but the fun's not gonna stop. Please welcome to the stage
Los Locos Del Ritmo!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Aug 18, 2008)

Buffie said:


> What do you mean that's the end??? Maybe peeps have just been busy? Or have not been reading the Dims very closely? :blush:



Won't be the end if I get more material to work with... 

OH LOOK! MATERIAL! 

View attachment 2008_003s.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I would have thought more along the lines of The Monarch



Well, yeah, him too. 

But to be fair to the Monarch he is less incompetent than Cobra Commander and Skeletor. Plus neither of them had to deal with the Swedish Murder Machine Brock Samson.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Aha. And what about you? Did you have to deal with him?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey! NEED ME! LOVE ME! WANT ME!

This is all about ME. And Buffie. OK, and friends...

Carry on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

I know. But someone has to keep the show running if you're not there...
(I guess that's what friends are there for...)


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I'll try to not be such a stranger... but this is about the only thread I can keep up with right now...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Everything has its time... But sometimes, time is a rare good. I guess that's where the proverb "time is money" came from.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2008)

Good thing time isn't monkeys.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Agreed. :blink:


----------



## fatlane (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di0UoNWEdnQ

Nigeran video about hats... and being who you are...

and, yes, it's got what we all like...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like it's also about driving cars in other countries...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 3, 2008)

The Nigerians are well-traveled folk, by and large.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 3, 2008)

I once got an email from a Nigerian offering to send me $2,000,000.00, but he said first I had to send him my favorite hat. 
So I was all like, No way dude. 
And then he was all like, Ok, then just send me your social security number and bank account number so I can just deposit the money. 
So then I was all like, that's more like it dude. I'm expecting the money any day now... and I got to keep my favorite hat :happy:


----------



## porkchop (Sep 13, 2008)

Did I miss anything?:wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 14, 2008)

porkchop said:


> Did I miss anything?:wubu:



That's it?!?! You're gone for 5 MONTHS!!! And the best you can come up with is "Did I miss anything?" No explanations!!! No excuses!!! nothing but "DID I MISS ANYTHING?" 
eh, you really didn't miss much. You were missed. Hope all is well. Welcome back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Did someone cut the lines to Canada? :blink:


----------



## porkchop (Sep 14, 2008)

well it was better than offering an excuse.......
thank you for the warm welcome back. 

sooooo...what are we doing for fun these days...i hear the buffster has taken up knitting.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

She did? I must have been living under a stone for the last few months... :blink:


(Some call this stone "Moon"...)

Nonetheless, welcome back! ((((((((((porkchop)))))))))) :bounce:

Started to feel a little lonely in this thread...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 15, 2008)

porkchop said:


> sooooo...what are we doing for fun these days...i hear the buffster has taken up knitting.....



All we've been doing is listening to the sweet sounds of Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass, discussing some Mexican delicasies and if you saw post #531, trying not to get hit with monkey poop. Seems with the U.S. elections heating up, lots of threads seem to be falling by the wayside. You can read these friendly  discussions in Hyde Park


----------



## porkchop (Sep 16, 2008)

okay...welll liven up people...enough melancholly activity....let's crank the tunes and moooooovvvvve to the music. Everyone...get your hips aswaying.:batting:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 16, 2008)

porkchop said:


> okay...welll liven up people...enough melancholly activity....let's crank the tunes and moooooovvvvve to the music. Everyone...get your hips aswaying.:batting:



HERE YA GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pork Chop Dance


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 5, 2008)

I was working in the lab, late last night....and it was really, really creepy out here in the Frisco fog..I mean, like, even, eldritch or sum'tin. I am getting spooked out here on the thread, man, like never before...it's like...ahhhhhh....necropostin' or sum'tin; raising the dead, man. I'm like, all shook up. Fuzzy tree, whole bit. Gotta' go now. Got rhizomatic structures and schizoanalysis all on my brain, man! Bus is here. Goin' down to Dunwich, man. Later. :shocked: 

View attachment AOP1001b.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

So this thread looks quite similar to me, today... all zombiefied.


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 14, 2008)

Wisest among us, surely you know that this thread is backed by the mighty power of GALACTICUS! Yes...he will NEVER allow it to die...so I am constantly brought back by his strong mental vibrations (as well as the cuteness of certain female threadsters)...to do his BIDDING! AHA!




Timberwolf said:


> So this thread looks quite similar to me, today... all zombiefied.



View attachment galactus-sup.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

To me, it's usually the cuteness factor you mentioned. And a certain need of entertainment one can find here.


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 14, 2008)

Vo-do-dee-oh do! It's them fabulous Rip Van Winkles! Shake a leg there, carn-sarn it! (Cackles in background with pair of binoculars)



Timberwolf said:


> To me, it's usually the cuteness factor you mentioned. And a certain need of *entertainment *one can find here.



View attachment ripwrinkes2a.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool. Two or three of those girls remind me of some girls I have seen aboard our dimensional ship here...


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 16, 2008)

Alice From Dallas...my childhood crush....sigh! :wubu:



Timberwolf said:


> Cool. Two or three of those girls remind me of some girls I have seen aboard our dimensional ship here...



View attachment alice 2.jpg


View attachment alice from dallas.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I can understand your crush. She's really cute, even if I have to doubt the stated weight...


----------



## porkchop (Oct 16, 2008)

soooo...since you all brought up the topic of dancing.....whose game? I think it is just what we need around here....time to boogey!:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Triple post? How's that possible?


Okay, after a reload of this page, there is just a double... Looked somewhat scary with a dozen or more posts all looking the same...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Bogey? :blink: What's Humphrey got to do with it?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 17, 2008)

Rock out and look out....the big guy here is a gonna' break-dance!!
Orrrr...maybe Para-Para dance is safer...no movement below the hips. I don't wanna' knock anybody over! 



porkchop said:


> soooo...since you all brought up the topic of dancing.....whose game? I think it is just what we need around here....time to boogey!:bounce:



View attachment Tenmyouya03.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 17, 2008)

Who's playing golf? Does Buffie know? Here's a triple bogey on a par five hole!



Timberwolf said:


> Bogey? :blink: What's Humphrey got to do with it?



View attachment 8d8a.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd prefer an eagle or two...  A hole in one can be nice, too...


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing like a giant donut to illustrate the concept of *a hole in one*! Say, that means that we have established a clear link to Thread (Tm)...this could only mean that there will be FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD! Yay! :eat1: Maybe that will bring Miss Buffie back for the _DANCE_!



Timberwolf said:


> I'd prefer an eagle or two...  *A hole in one* can be nice, too...



View attachment calif%20donut.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

You think...? Okay, let's try...

Some Tacos, anyone?







And some Donuts for dessert.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm, apparently not the right way to resurrect this thread...

*goes back into pondering lab*


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm, apparently not the right way to resurrect this thread...
> 
> *goes back into pondering lab*



I was working in my lab, late last night, when my eyes beheld an eerie sight..my monster from his slab began to rise and suddenly, to my surprise......!!!"

This will resurrect somethin'! 

View attachment Chiller2005-Sig-BobbyBorisPickett.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Huh? :huh: I did resurrect something? :blink: What is it? Your hunger?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 26, 2008)

....my _hunger_....mauahahahahah!



Timberwolf said:


> Huh? :huh: I did resurrect something? :blink: What is it? Your hunger?



View attachment 5471.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops! Thank goodness I'm therianthropic...


----------



## porkchop (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone mind if I take the donut on the bottom of the stack?:wubu:


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking as representative for Brother Timberwolf and all of us here at the Thread...uhhhh...that would be TW and moi, pretty much....please, please feel most free to snag that donut and enjoy the heck out of it. A latte' might go nice with that! :eat1:



porkchop said:


> anyone mind if I take the donut on the bottom of the stack?:wubu:



View attachment donuts1.jpg


View attachment cappbar_large1.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 27, 2008)

Woofs! There are man-woofs a-prowl! Be-ware...or be-were!!!!! Yikes!!!!



Timberwolf said:


> Oops! Thank goodness I'm therianthropic...



View attachment hero.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Speaking as representative for Brother Timberwolf and all of us here at the Thread...uhhhh...that would be TW and moi, pretty much....please, please feel most free to snag that donut and enjoy the heck out of it. A latte' might go nice with that! :eat1:


I couldn't have posted it better! :bow:



Windom Earle said:


> Woofs! There are man-woofs a-prowl! Be-ware...or be-were!!!!! Yikes!!!!



Well, you might wonder about that big owl talking to you... 

Hoo - Hoooh!


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 28, 2008)

...over in the "Creepy Gals and Ghoulish Guys Club" social group at the Fat Forums, many of us have decided that we are kin to the Werewolf clan, so I may actually be part wolf...we could be long lost brothers, brought up in different countries, actually princes of werewolfdom, taunted by magical talking man-owls!!!! Or not. I better take my meds........



Timberwolf said:


> I couldn't have posted it better! :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking one's meds is recommended...


----------

